# DISH Mexico (Mexican Service) Reports



## Aransay

MVS y Pegaso se alistan para competir el DTH de Sky en México
by jsbb.tk (Acceso jsbb.tk)

PRODU.COM

Martes, 19 de febrero del 2008

En el transcurso de este mes MVS Comunicaciones, uno de los mayores grupos de medios de México, podría obtener la autorización de la Secretaría de Comunicaciones y Transportes (SCT) para comenzar a operar televisión satelital. En la misma situación se encuentra el Grupo Pegaso, la compañía de Alejandro Burillo, que el año pasado anunció una inversión inicial de US$150 millones para impulsar su proyecto DTH, Apolo.

La autorización final del gobierno federal permitirá a ambas empresas lanzar sus operaciones en marzo y comenzar a disputarle el mercado a Sky México, el único DTH del país tras la quiebra de DIRECTV en el 2004.

Según los analistas, tanto MVS como Pegaso tendrán como socio a la estadounidense EchoStar, propietaria de la operadora de televisión satelital DISH Network, que presta servicio a 13,7 millones de suscriptores en EE UU.

A diferencia de Pegaso, MVS buscará captar un segmento diferente al de Sky, posicionándose con una tarifa promedio de US$15 (mucho menor a la de Sky de US$37) y repitiendo el mismo esquema de su operación MMDS MásTV, orientada a la población de bajos ingresos y que cuenta con más de 700 mil clientes a través de un básico de US$9.

Sky (Innova) es la principal empresa de TV paga de México con 1,5 millones de abonados. Al 30 de septiembre del 2007 sus ingresos a 12 meses reportaron US$742 millones y su flujo operativo (Ebitda) alcanzó US$377 millones, representando mas del 10% del total de los ingresos o activos de Televisa, su propietaria en un 58,7%. El resto de las acciones pertenecen a DIRECTV Group.


WEBTRANSLATIOIN 

MVS and the Pegaso get ready to compete the DTH of Sky in Mexico by jsbb.tk (Access jsbb.tk) PRODU.COM Tuesday, 19 of February of the 2008 In the course of this month MVS Communications, one of the greater means groups of Mexico, could obtain the authorization of the Secretariat of Communications and Transportes (SCT) to begin to operate satelite television. In the same situation is the Pegaso Group, the company of Alexander Burillo, that the last year announced an initial investment of USS150 million to impel its project DTH, Apolo. The final authorization of the federal government will allow both companies to send its operations in March and to begin to dispute the market to him to Sky Mexico, the only DTH of the country after the bankruptcy of DIRECTV in the 2004. According to the analysts, as much MVS as the Pegaso will have like partner the EchoStar American, proprietor of the operator of satelite television DISH Network, that serves to 13.7 million subscribers in the U.S.A.. Unlike the Pegaso, MVS will look for to catch a segment different from the one from Sky, positioning itself with a tariff average of USS15 (much smaller to the one of Sky of USS37) and repeating the same scheme of their operation MMDS MásTV, oriented to the population of low income and that counts with more than 700 thousand clients through a basic one of USS9. Sky (It innovates) is the main company of TV payment of Mexico with 1.5 million subscribers. To the 30 of September of the 2007 his income to 12 months they reported USS742 million and its operative flow (Ebitda) reached USS377 million, representing but of 10% of the total of the income or assets of Television, its proprietor in a 58,7%. The rest of the actions belongs to DIRECTV Group.


Slted to start next motnha t elast 1 of these servcie


777 west curent situaon
4 trnspeodns actvie
42 channnels 
36 of them have sme channel neurms than dish 6 tof them dotn ahev dishe ntwork euivakce

reverything odfied ecep the mriror of channel 501


----------



## Aransay

Licence situations

Hodlers
queuztat directo for c ses americom/clmente serna/grupo emdccom 
Apolodth form grupo pegqaso



In Tramsit
Mvs smutlvison (news /reactviate old one)


----------



## Michael P

77 has showed up as a choice in my "point dish" menu on my 921! Only one transponder (#1) is selectable (no signal, just the ability to point to 77). 

The wind blew my 61.5 dish off course, I wonder if that is why 77 started showing up. Note that I did not get a software update, so I'm wiling to bet my wind-blown 61.5 dish may have snagged 77 long enough to get it added to the point dish menu.

I went to Lyngsat and saw that Echostar 4 is now parked at 77 (with no other information available).


----------



## nycrich

If you are up north I don't think the footprint reaches that far north. However in Central (Tampa where I live) & South (Ft Lauderdale) Florida we can pick up a few transponders that switch on/off and channels move around. I used an 18 in dish with comparable signals levels to 61.5(>88%)


----------



## Aransay

Now 49 channel testing at 77 west last qweak ther where only 46 then 48 now 49 Tv channel Plus epg telelign test int eh channels that od not eplciate dish sua numebs 




Th bigest test fochanels in the apst a int ehse staeltie hsas ben 52 but they where some audio/ sevcie


Thee ifo apared on amexican newspaper Trust in my the info is real /maybe with a few ciorretisona ditons/


Starngly the ifno doent metiosn quetzsat the owners of 77 west slot , but tels abotu other emxico tv relted rpoyetcs also 



Activo Empresarial 
Yuste, José, Excélsior, Viernes 18 de Abril de 2008, Columnas 
MVS y Telmex negocian grupo vs. Sky de Televisa 
Hay un nuevo competidor para Sky en televisión digital. Existe un grupo que se está conformando, y por lo pronto uno de sus socios, MVS, ya recibió la concesión para ofrecer los servicios de televisión satelital o DTH (Direct To Home).

De hecho, MVS ha estado buscando la posibilidad de ofrecer nuevos servicios de comunicación electrónicos, desde internet inalámbrico con wi-max, y donde ya posee la banda de 2.5 Mhz, hasta la posibilidad de ofrecer televisión digital.

La concesión otorgada a MVS para televisión digital ha provocado que el grupo mexicano esté en pláticas con son socios tecnológicos como Echostar, que tiene el sistema de Dish latino, pero también con filiales de AT&T. Pero Joaquín Vargas, presidente de MVS, no va solo. Va nada menos que con otro empresario que busca ser un gran jugador televisivo y está por lograrlo: Carlos Slim Helú.

Así es. Carlos Slim, el empresario más rico del país y propietario de Telmex, está en pláticas con Joaquín Vargas, presidente de MVS, para formar un nuevo grupo televisivo que compita en DTH con Sky, de Televisa.

De hecho, Telmex busca afanosamente poder brindar televisión, primero a través del cable para lo cual necesita la modificación de su título de concesión, y al ser competidor de cable ya se está enfrentando a Cablevisión de Televisa. Ahora, al entrar a DTH, Telmex también competirá con Televisa en dicho segmento.

Para que Telmex y MVS puedan unirse, la telefónica de Carlos Slim Helú vuelve a necesitar otra modificación a su título de concesión para aliarse con un medio de radio y televisión.

El tema está llegando a la Secretaría de Comunicaciones y Transportes, en donde el secretario Luis Téllez, está atento a las dos modificaciones requeridas por Telmex y espera que a cambio la compañía telefónica suelte la interconexión a otras compañías del sector.

Lo cierto: un nuevo trabuco televisivo se acerca, el de Telmex, no sólo en cable, sino ahora formando un fuerte grupo empresarial con MVS para competir con Sky de Televisa, que luego de la desaparición de DirecTV, ha sido el único sistema de televisión digital en el mercado mexicano.

La situación todavía es más interesante cuando vemos que la SCT también autorizó a otro fuerte empresario para ofrecer el servicio de DTH. Hablamos de la autorización que la SCT le dio a AlejandroEl GüeroBurillo, quien está realmente interesado en la televisión digital, pero seguramente debe estar preocupado al ver la conformación de estos dos grandes competidores: por un lado, Telmex-MVS, y por el otro lado Sky-Televisa, con apoyo de otros empresarios que podrían subir a capitalizar todavía más el sistema de televisión de cable. 

Burillo quiere esperar a ver la conformación de los bloques para tener ciertas garantías para entrar a competir.

Por si fuera poco, viene otro competidor en DTH. Es un competidor que ya levantó la mano en la SCT, incluso platicó con Téllez y con la Cofetel, sobre la posibilidad de obtener una concesión de televisión digital. Se trata de Axtel, la compañía telefónica encabezada por el regiomontano Tomás Milmo Zambrano.

Milmo tiene un fuerte flujo por su compañía telefónica Axtel, la cual se encuentra peleando por una mejor relación de interconexión con las telefónicas móviles. Pero hablamos de un EBITDA de más de 400 millones de dólares, y con dicho flujo Tomás Milmo ya pidió la concesión a la SCT para entrar a competir en televisión digital o satelital. Está revisando posibles proveedores de los platos y equipos, pues al fin y al cabo con Axtel ya está empezando a ofrecer servicios de televisión mediante su alianza con Cablemás. Y ahora irían por la televisión vía DTH. Sky ya no va solo.

Debemos decir que la organización mexicana del Foro Económico Mundial en América Latina no sólo tuvo realce por el interés del presidente Felipe Calderón, que vaya que estuvo contento con los resultados de la reunión, sino por secretarios como Luis Téllez y Eduardo Sojo. Pero particularmente por un organizador operativo: Proméxico.

Proméxico, dirigido por Bruno Ferrari,logró organizar el Foro Económico Mundial con todos sus más de 500 asistentes y más de un centenar de reporteros, pero sobre todo buscar que México otra vez adquiera un liderazgo regional en iniciativas. Ahora Proméxico va por su nuevo reto: la ExpoZaragoza en España, dedicada a los temas hídricos, sobre todo ahora que tenemos el plan para tratar el agua. 

I told yopuabtoua tripel alizanze i thougt it was quetzat /Mvs /dish 


But n info doent emntiosn quezat ( ( mmmmmmmmmmmmm )infoicnt speak 


The only real hdoeltr of dth lcience are quetzat and apolo dth, 

Mvs and apolo both ahev at the same tiem negosiatosn for bringing dish emxico 


AXtel and tlemex dosent have dth autohorizatosn yetç

Mvs was tryng to reactivate and old lcience they ahve , soem say it ofial the have it back but ia hevn read and ofical annoucnemnt


----------



## Aransay

Enterprise assets Yuste, Jose, Excélsior, Friday 18 of April of 2008, Columns MVS and Telmex negotiate group versus Sky de Televisa Is a new competitor for Sky in digital television. It exists a group that is being satisfied, and so far one of his partners, MVS, or received the concession to offer the services of satelite television or DTH (Direct To Home). In fact, MVS has been looking for the possibility of offering new electronic services of communication, from wireless Internet with wi-max, and where already Mhz has the 2,5 band of, until the possibility of offering digital television. The granted concession to MVS for digital television has caused that the Mexican group is in talks with are technological partners like Echostar, that has the system of Latin Dish, but also with AT&T branchs. But Joaquin Vargas, president of MVS, does not go single. Nothing than with another industralist goes less whom it looks for to be a great televising player and is about to to obtain it: Carlos Slim Helú. Thus he is. Carlos Slim, the richest industralist of the country and proprietor of Telmex, is in talks with Joaquin Vargas, president of MVS, to form a new televising group that competes in DTH with Sky, of Television. In fact, Telmex laboriously looks for to be able to offer television, first through the cable for which it needs the modification his title of concession, and the competing cable being already it is facing Cablevisión de Televisa. Now, when entering DTH, Telmex also he will compete with Television in this segment. So that Telmex and MVS can be united, the telephone one of Carlos Slim Helú returns to need another modification to its title concession to ally with means of radio and television. The subject is arriving at the Secretariat of Communications and Transports, in where the secretary Luis Téllez, is kind to the two modifications required by Telmex and hopes that in return the telephone company loosen the interconnection to other companies of the sector. The certain thing: a new one I get all mixed up televising approaches, the one of Telmex, not only in cable, but now forming a strong enterprise group with MVS to compete with Sky de Televisa, that after the disappearance of DirecTV, has been the only system of digital television in the Mexican market. The situation still is more interesting when we see that the SCT also authorized another strong industralist to offer the service of DTH. We spoke of authorization which the SCT gave AlejandroEl GüeroBurillo, that really is interested in the digital television, but surely must be worried when seeing the conformation of these two great competitors: on the one hand, Telmex-MVS, and by the other Sky-Televisa side, with support of other industralists who could raise to still capitalize plus the system of cable television. Burillo wants to hope to see the conformation of the blocks to have certain guarantees to enter to compete. In case outside little, another competitor in DTH comes. He is a competitor who already raised the hand in the SCT, even platicó with Téllez and the Cofetel, on the possibility of obtaining a concession of digital television. One is Axtel, the telephone company headed by the regiomontano Tomás Milmo Zambrano. Milmo has a strong flow by its telephone company Axtel, which is fighting by one better relation of interconnection with the telephone moving bodies. But we spoke of a EBITDA of more than 400 million dollars, and with this flow Tomás Milmo or requested the concession to the SCT to enter to compete in digital or satelite television. It is reviewing possible suppliers of plates and equipment, because after all with Axtel already it is beginning to offer services of television by means of its alliance with Cablemás. And now they would go by the television via DTH. Sky no longer goes single. We must say that the Mexican organization of World-wide the Economic Forum in Latin America not only had enhancement by the interest of president Felipe Calderón, who goes that he was contented with the results of the meeting, but by secretaries like Luis Téllez and Eduardo Sojo. But particularly by an operative organizer: ProMexico. ProMexico, directed by Dark brown Ferrari, managed to organize World-wide the Economic Forum with all his more than 500 assistants and more of a hundred of reporters, but mainly to look for that Mexico acquires a regional leadership in initiatives again. Now ProMexico goes by its new challenge: the ExpoZaragoza in Spain, dedicated to the hydric subjects, mainly now that we have the plan to treat the water.

altvistatranslatipom


----------



## Raymie

I might try translating this for the News Monitor. This is why I take a Spanish class!

Raymie
(Expect this on the News Monitor at around 7:15pm Eastern today)


----------



## P Smith

Dish doesn't have those channels in system tables for 77W.
Perhaps from other provider.


----------



## spear61

Aransay:

This is big news! Televisa and Aztec have not hesitated to use their newscasts to destroy any political effort to add more televison competiton. Univison was the last to try. They gave up this winter. Slim ( one of the richest men in the world) controls Telmex and Telcel, and almost all of the internet connections in Mexico. He is that rare person that has the power to push thru the permits for MVS/Telmex/Dish. The politicos have wanted more competition for years but been afraid of Televisa/Asteca retribution.


----------



## Aransay

ican not speak mcuh jsut t n the steltie situion, jsut expect enws in the enxt few motnhs abig surpeise relted cian pejk for the meotn


----------



## Aransay

pivider id says dish emxico susing a fta me fortec emrcury 2


----------



## spear61

Some more details. Looks like the Mexicans are moving towards lighting up 77.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...ness/news/e3i721645931ea9e84695a4c8696f8b9a7c


----------



## James Long

spear61 said:


> Some more details. Looks like the Mexicans are moving towards lighting up 77.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...ness/news/e3i721645931ea9e84695a4c8696f8b9a7c





> Mexican media company MVS Comunicaciones, which operates pay TV system MVS, confirmed that it is in negotiations with the Charles Ergen-founded U.S. satellite giant.
> 
> A pay TV industry source said Tuesday that it appears that the negotiations are in an advanced stage and that at least one channel operator already has begun discussing a potential carriage agreement with the new venture.


Ah, "in negotiations" ... which could mean next week or next year - "maybe".


----------



## Aransay

alcna i el sie xpe surpise soon (already int eh air maybe) 
july 5 soemting woudel b at tha poin revels


----------



## Aransay

in 2 weaks the iformon about 77 wets proeyts and emxio woudl be more clea abigannouncenmnt maybe 


Dbstalk member woudleb the first one to ahev the iformaton in english


----------



## Keyser Soze

Aransay said:


> in 2 weaks the iformon about 77 wets proeyts and emxio woudl be more clea abigannouncenmnt maybe
> 
> Dbstalk member woudleb the first one to ahev the iformaton in english


???HUH???


----------



## James Long

"In two weeks the information about 77 west and Mexico will be more clear.
A big announcement ... maybe.

DBSTalk members would be the first ones to have the information in English."


----------



## josemore

> "In two weeks the information about 77 west and Mexico will be more clear.
> A big announcement ... maybe."


Does this have any ramifications for US dish subscribers who want to
see authentic Spanish-language programming (as opposed to nonsense
such as HISTE, which is showing "American Eats" as I write this
message)?

Thank You, Jose.


----------



## Aransay

and they told me si in the mexico city zone lomas polnco
I ey say they are suing 1.20 antena
I m inthat zoen xctlyç


i want to aprticpate
my cocntat (77 wets relatd) todl em qh soemthing wa s hapepbibg these day as isatyed before in these forum tah n abnnoncemn my bye xpected idn htese day
nwo i ahve thi info


If anyeon form dish enwtrok m aht can help m get int aht tests epsle ehlp, 


a myc cotn pomsied me in the pst that iwoudl e entered but i ahvent trecive ifno yet gain


----------



## Raymie

77 West News! YAY! Will be up on the News Monitor!


----------



## Aransay

polanco lomas uis the tst zoen
i lvie in poalnco
plse soemon ehlp em get itn the beta


----------



## spear61

Aransay said:


> polanco lomas uis the tst zoen
> i lvie in poalnco
> plse soemon ehlp em get itn the beta


Aransay lives in the Polanco area of Mexico City. He says the tranmission is up and running. He would like to participate in any Beta tests that Dish may be running and wants to be the first subscriber in Mexico. He asks that , if anyone knows contacts in Dish that can help him get in beta test. Sure would be nice if Aransay could be a Dish Tester!!! All help appreciated


----------



## jclewter79

I hope someone who counts is reading this, Aransay is very deserving of the of this job.


----------



## TulsaOK

jclewter79 said:


> I hope someone who counts is reading this, Aransay is very deserving of the of this job.


For those of us who aren't familiar with him, could someone enlighten us with a little background?
Thanks.


----------



## Raymie

He has a type of neurological disorder that completely corrupts communication in the written form. He can speak perfectly, however.

I have a translation up on the News Monitor today for those who don't want to do it themselves.


----------



## Aransay

Bigest trking of informaon about 77 wets 

aiahev lto of ecxperience in betatetstingd
deep nkowledge inthe altina emrian tv disntury
Moderatoro of Mexican altina emrican forum of t paytvand telcomuncaitosn

friedn of a quetzat lawyer (owenrs of 77w est9i
ia alredy aheb a dish poited to 77 west 
evrydthign si clsoe but i wna tot rk it
ftasytem legaly merury 2 witohut ahck

digitla cabelsuscribon
qam tester
video oenmdn tester 
ex sky mexico sucriber for 10 eyar

Gray dish sua susbrier
Microsoft betat etster
mayorin Comptuer sytems (jsut msisng profesional exam and thesisi aproval, doen in c new technologies for tv trmsion )
p2p tv expert
fta smallknowledge


----------



## jclewter79

TulsaOK said:


> For those of us who aren't familiar with him, could someone enlighten us with a little background?
> Thanks.


 As far as I have noticed he is the only person in this forum that even really keeps up the 77W slot or should I say many of us keep up with it when He tells us about the news. Because of his dedication to keeping everybody informed and his apparent well rounded knowledge in the product, He would be a good beta tester I think.


----------



## Aransay

all mvs mutlivon channesl repvisuly abel on emxico city cablevison left today 
soem mtosnh ago they elft sky emxico



Wehnd rietv altina emria exist they where esluvily ond rietv altin ameriaç

Remebrs mvs was the owner of diretv mexico
They are qaprt of the dish emxico aliance


----------



## Raymie

Is RIETV DirecTV or something else?

This is going up today, and I am adding the thread proper to the blogroll. (I got some type of error, then everything was moved here.)


----------



## Aransay

ksit calryfyçms was the main vienastor in exmico when diretv altino oeprateç

diretv altino csleo in mexico selling scuripors datbase to sky emxicio
the s m msv epopel that bring diretv mexicoa re the oens working in dh mexi9co now
yes
msv channel where xlssuvie in f sateltie tv of diretv at that tiem
1 eyar before they clsoe eorpation they where ade to sky emxico and cabelvision
soem mtonh agopt ehy where taken out of sjy
today the 52mx, multicinema, multipremier an za z where taken form cabelvission 

51 mx si evy imrpotn in emico becuse it has wwe smackdon, raw and wwe ppv


----------



## Raymie

This should be up in minutes, with translation and writing corrections.


----------



## Aransay

FINALLY OFIAL INFO BY OEN OF THE INVILVED COMPNIES MVS 



Respuesta a nuestros amables suscriptores
02 / 06 / 2008 Foto: mvs 
Estimados suscriptores: 

Ante la salida del canal 52MX del sistema Cablevisión de la Ciudad de México este 1° de junio, nos vemos en la necesidad de dar a conocer la siguiente información: 

Próximamente Grupo MVS Comunicaciones lanzará un sistema de televisión de paga que tanto Sky como Cablevisión perciben como una competencia directa así como una seria amenaza a sus planes de crecimiento, motivo por el cual han bajado nuestros canales de sus respectivos sistemas en una toma de decisión unilateral, a pesar de la aceptación que dichos canales habían tenido. 

Lamentamos mucho estos hechos que perjudican nuestra imagen y el servicio al cliente y de los cuales no somos responsables. 

Muy pronto recibirán noticias a través de diversos medios sobre los nuevos proyectos de MVS Comunicaciones, mismos que vendrán a revolucionar la industria de la televisión de paga en México. 

Gracias por su atención. 

Fuente: MVS Comunicaciones


----------



## James Long

Response to our kind subscribers
02 / 06 / 2008 Photo: mvs
Dear subscribers:

Faced with the exit channel 52MX Cablevision System of Mexico City this June 1st, we feel the need to disclose the following information:

Soon MVS Communications Group will launch a television system that pays as much Sky Cablevision perceived as a direct competition as well as a serious threat to its growth plans, why have lowered our channels of their respective systems in a unilateral decision-making Despite the acceptance that these channels had.

We very much regret these incidents that harm our image and customer service and of which we are not responsible.

Very soon receive news through various means on new projects MVS Comunicaciones, who will revolutionize the industry of pay television in Mexico.

Thank you for your attention.

Source: MVS Comunicaciones


----------



## spear61

James Long said:


> Response to our kind subscribers
> 02 / 06 / 2008 Photo: mvs
> Dear subscribers:
> 
> Faced with the exit channel 52MX Cablevision System of Mexico City this June 1st, we feel the need to disclose the following information:
> 
> Soon MVS Communications Group will launch a television system that pays as much Sky Cablevision perceived as a direct competition as well as a serious threat to its growth plans, why have lowered our channels of their respective systems in a unilateral decision-making Despite the acceptance that these channels had.
> 
> We very much regret these incidents that harm our image and customer service and of which we are not responsible.
> 
> Very soon receive news through various means on new projects MVS Comunicaciones, who will revolutionize the industry of pay television in Mexico.
> 
> Thank you for your attention.
> 
> Source: MVS Comunicaciones


MVS had a cable channel (52) on Cablevision in Mexico. When Cablevision got wind of the new satellite pay system MVS is starting up, Cablevision unilaterally shutdown channel 52. MVS says "stay tuned" for our announcement of the new satellite service. This apparantly is the 77 satellite service (with Dish)


----------



## Raymie

Better translation from the News Monitor (and myself, cross-referencing the Spanish and English to make everything right):

Dear subscribers:

Due to the removal of 52MX from Cablevision System of Mexico City this June 1, we feel the need to disclose the following information:

Soon, MVS Communications Group will launch a pay TV system [Dish Network Mexico] like Sky and Cablevision. It is perceived as a direct competitor as well as a serious threat to its growth plans. This is why they have removed our channels from their respective systems in a unanimous decision, despite the acceptance that these channels had.

We very much regret these incidents that harm our image and customer service and of which we are not responsible.

Very soon, you will receive news through various means on new projects by MVS Communications, who will revolutionize the pay TV industry in Mexico.

Thank you for your attention.

Source: MVS Communications


----------



## James Long

Blame Gooooooogle.


----------



## spear61

Should be downright interesting to see how Charlie does in Mexico. 

The "Business Club" is downright ruthless in their dealings. I still remember Budweiser buying what they thought was controlling interest in Corona only to find out much later that the minority Mexican shareholders ended up telling them that they still controlled Corona.

In this case the existing tv groups led by Televisa do not hesitate to use their newscasts to slam anyone that threatens their monopoly and the politicians act like they are on the losing end of a bull fight every time they tangle with them. There are rumors of Carlos Slim (richer than Gates and with Charlies personality) taking a part of the action. That would sure level the playing field.

Dish eyes expansion to Mexico
By John Hecht
April 15, 2008, 

MEXICO CITY -- In a move that would inject competition into Mexico's satellite TV industry, Dish Network is in talks to enter the market with a Mexican partner.

Mexican media company MVS Comunicaciones, which operates pay TV system MVS, confirmed that it is in negotiations with the Charles Ergen-founded U.S. satellite giant.

A pay TV industry source said Tuesday that it appears that the negotiations are in an advanced stage and that at least one channel operator already has begun discussing a potential carriage agreement with the new venture.

Should Dish crack the Mexican market, it would go head to head with Sky Mexico, which is majority owned by Mexico City-based media giant Televisa.

There also has been speculation that Grupo Pegaso, a Mexican consortium with interests in telecommunications and media content, could partner with Dish. 


Grupo Pegaso vp Alejandro Orvananos said last year that his company plans to have a satellite TV operator up and running some time this year. Private-equity firms in Mexico and the U.S. are backing Pegaso on a $150 million investment over a three-year period. Orvananos declined comment about which investment firms are on board. He was not immediately available for comment Tuesday.

Media ownership restrictions here require foreign companies to team with Mexican firms. 

Sky Mexico emerged as the nation's sole satellite TV provider after DirecTV announced in 2004 that it was ceasing operations here. The DirecTV Group, now controlled by Liberty Media, back then entered a series of agreements with Innova, the parent company of Sky Mexico, which included a deal to sell DirecTV's subscriber base to Televisa. 

Many former DirecTV clients complained that they had no choice but to migrate to Sky Mexico after the company folded. 

As of year's end, Sky had nearly 1.6 million subscribers. Sky Mexico is Televisa's No. 2 revenue generator behind its broadcast television unit.


----------



## dago2888

IF dish wants to succed in Mexico they have to carry Televisa`s OTA channels,otherwise they are going to fail just like Directv mexico did.

It`s sad but true,also MVS was the company controlling Directv Mexico,so i hope they learned of their past mistakes.


----------



## Aransay

FIRST WEELCOEM TO dbstalk JOse DAGObeBRTO 9dago for firends= A EVRY GOOD FRIEND witha big apssion fopr tv jsut like i eh sialso a mdeortor of the smae tv emxican forum i am 
a

Santos-Cruz Azul por Segunda mano TV

La Crónica de Hoy

Por: Poncho Vera | Opinión

Martes 3 de Junio de 2008 | Hora de publicación: 03:34

Seguramente conocen el Segunda mano, una publicación semanal, impresa en papel periódico cuyo contenido se centra a la compra-venta de todo de tipo de artículos, así como de la oferta y demanda de diferentes servicios. Vaya, es una especie de periódico de anuncios clasificados.

Yo no sabía que ya tenían su cadena de televisión: felicidades.

Además, habrá que reconocer que estén haciendo las cosas de manera acertada, obteniendo importantes eventos exclusivos para ser transmitidos por ellos.

El ejemplo claro, fue que el domingo pasado televisaron en vivo y en exclusiva el partido de la final del futbol mexicano entre el Santos de Torreón y La Máquina Celeste del Cruz Azul. Muy buena movida para empezar actividades al aire.

Hicieron lo suyo, anunciaron, anunciaron y anunciaron, en lo que se transmitía al partido, ahí como de relleno. Todo tipo de productos y servicios tuvieron su lugar en la transmisión: líneas aéreas, escuelas, refrescos, comidas rápidas, baterías, tratamientos para los problemas de erección... ¡vaya que sí tuvieron buena respuesta de los clientes!

Buena idea de Segunda mano, incrementar su mercado ahora en tele y ¡con partidos de futbol!, vaya golpe mediático espectacular.

Por cierto, era tal la cantidad de anuncios que transmitió Segunda mano TV, que hasta se presentaron algunos de Tv Azteca.

EL CANAL 52MX, FUERA DE CABLEVISIÓN. Hace algunos meses, los canales de MVS Televisión, salieron del aire del sistema SKY, ahora, lo mismo sucedió con el sistema Cablevisión. Una pena. El esfuerzo de un nutrido grupo de personas tiene ahora un importantísimo espacio menor de difusión.

Los que pagan Cablevisión dejarán ya de ver la variada programación del 52 MX, canal en el que destacan las Luchas de la WWE, por su éxito; la programación infantil de ZAZ, las películas de Multi Premier, Multi Canal, Cine Latino... En la ciudad de México, en estos momentos, este grupo de canales, sólo se podrá ver, en el sistema MAS TV.

Tengo entendido que, pronto MVS Televisión, estará ofreciendo el sistema de Dish TV, un servicio bárbaro, líder en el mercado estadunidense en lo que a tele satelital se refiere. Esperamos que así sea. Quizá por eso la salida del aire, de estos canales de dichos sistemas...

Y, pues, lo triste es que los suscriptores de Sky y de Cablevisión, pierden canales de tele, con los que antes contaban, con el servicio que habían pagado. Quiero dejar bien en claro que, desconozco las causas reales de la situación, pero, afirmo que la señal de MVS Televisión, se merece estar en todos los sistemas de televisión restringida.

EL MARATÓN DE CAMILA. No cabe duda de que una de las agrupaciones de balada-pop más exitosas de los últimos años es Camila. Desde que su disco vio la luz en el mercado, no han dejado de sonar en la radio, de tener entrevistas en todos los medios, y de tener presentaciones en todo el país, Centroamérica, Sudamérica, España, Estados Unidos... siguen y siguen trabajando.

Todavía tienen muchos conciertos que realizar. A pesar del cansancio, completamente justificable, es de aplauso la entrega que tienen en el escenario, el respeto para los periodistas que los entrevistan, la amabilidad con la que conviven con sus fans... por eso, además de su indiscutible talento, es que les va tan bien.

Al terminar esta gira, tendrán que, necesariamente, tomarse unos buenos días de relajación, para después preparar con calma su próximo disco. No hay de otra. Hasta el momento, podemos decir a Camila: misión cumplida... vienen tantas y tantas cosas más. No hay que perderlos de vista.

[email protected]

Escrito desde Jun 3, 2008, 2:56 PM
de la dirección IP 189.159.160.137

Edit Message
Suprimir Mensaje
Lock Thread
Respond to this message

Return to Index
Respuestas

Re: 52MX Fuera de Cablevisión y la pronta llegada de Dish. JRMM en Jun 3, 2008, 3:44 PM


----------



## Aransay

sut a quick niote hte auhor of the articles actualy works in the tv channel 52mx, )one of mvs tv channels taken iout=ain a gosssip tv program called ya veremos and ont elevisa s the sme tiem, so is a relible source


----------



## Raymie

¡Bienvenidos, ****! Sí, hablo español.

I can't really post anything to the rest of the community that's full on Spanish. (I have good understanding of it, but don't get it all.)


----------



## James Long

Gooooogle translation says:
Santos-Cruz Azul for Resale TV

Today's Chronicle

By: Poncho Vera | Opinion

Tuesday June 3, 2008 | Published Time: 03:34

Surely know the Second Hand, a weekly publication, printed on newsprint whose content focuses on buying and selling all kinds of articles, as well as supply and demand for different services. Oops, is a kind of newspaper classified ads.

I did not know that already had its television channel: Congratulations.

We must also recognize that they are doing things right way, getting exclusive events important to be transmitted by them.

The clear example, last Sunday which was televised live and exclusive the party of the Mexican soccer final between Santos of Torreon and La Maquina Celeste's Cruz Azul. Very good move to start activities in the air.

They made it theirs announced, posted and announced, in what was transmitting the match there as filler. All kinds of products and services took place in the transmission: airlines, schools, soft drinks, fast food, batteries, treatments for erection problems ... Is that it had good response from customers!

Good idea Resales, increase their market now with TV and football matches!, Go blow media spectacular.

By the way, was such that the number of ads broadcast TV Resales, which were presented to some of TV Azteca.

CHANNEL 52MX outside Cablevision. A few months ago, MVS Television channels, left the air system SKY now the same thing happened with the Cablevision system. A pity. The effort of a large group of people is now a very important space under dissemination.

Those who paid leave Cablevision already seeing the diverse programming of 52 MX channel in which highlights the struggles of the WWE, for his success; ZAZ of children's programming, movies Multi Premier, Multi Channel, Latino Film ... In Mexico City, at the moment, this group of channels, can only be seen in the MAS TV.

I understand that, soon MVS Television, will be offering the system Dish TV, a barbarian, a leader in the U.S. market as far as satellite TV deals. We hope so. Perhaps that is why the output of air, these channels such systems ...

And therefore it is sad that subscribers to Sky and Cablevision, lost TV channels, with which it had before, with the service they had paid. Let me make it clear that, unaware of the real causes of the situation, but I say that the signal MVS Television, deserves to be on every television systems restricted.

Camila the marathon. There is no doubt that one of the groups most successful pop-ballad in recent years is Camila. Since his record came on the market, have not stopped ringing on the radio, to have interviews in all media, and have presentations throughout the country, Central America, South America, Spain, the United States ... and still continue their work.

We still have a lot to do concerts. Despite the fatigue, completely justifiable, is the delivery of applause having on stage, respect for journalists to interview, the kindness with which coexist with their fans ... why, in addition to his undisputed talent, is that they do so well.

At the end of this tour, which will necessarily take some good morning relaxation, and then calmly preparing his next album. There is no other. So far, we can tell Camila: mission accomplished ... are so many more things. We must not lose sight of.​


----------



## dago2888

The first part of the article refers to the excesive and constant advertising throught the final mexican soccer match Santos Cruz Azul,

The part we are interested is this:
Channel 52mx pulled out of cablevision .
Some months ago MVS Television channels were pulled out of SKY,now the same thing happened with cablevision system.A Shame,The effort of a really importnt group of people has now much less coverage.

The people that pay for cablevision service will stop watching the varied programming of 52MX,channel which highlights include WWE Wrestling that distininguishes itself because of ut`s success.

The children`s programming of ZAZ ,the movies of Multipremier,Multi Cana (note: iguess he meant Multicinema), Cine Latino... . In Mexico City, at the moment, this group of channels, can only be watched in mas tv system.

understand that, soon MVS Television,will be offering the dish tv system,a really good service,leader in the us market,at least in the satelite tv.we hope so.

Maybe that`s the reason as to why the channells were pulled out of those systems.

And so the sad part of all this is that cablevision and SKY suscribers are losing TV channels,which they previosly had,with the service they paid,i want to leave one thing pretty clear,i don`t know the real causes of this situation,but i can say one thing: MVS television signal deserves to be on all pay tv systems,

My opinion is: That only 52mx will be missed by those suscribers,the other channels have counterparts on competitors limeups.

PD: Hope my english is readable

Greetings from mexico.


----------



## Raymie

Dish Mexico and Dish US should be unrelated.

It's just the name, I believe.


----------



## Raymie

At least I have Uplink Report Highlights to tend to today (the yummiest mash of channel additions and removals in the world, fed only to Dish subscribers and non-subscribers like me). No 77 West News.


----------



## Aransay

today abig article apepd on mexicain sprot nespaer ecpec a scan o trncript soon 


**** might rnslate the bigest part ofr you


----------



## Raymie

Thank you.

I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## dago2888

Raymie said:


> Dish Mexico and Dish US should be unrelated.
> 
> It's just the name, I believe.


Unfortunately ,that seems to be the case,.
A shame.
btw i will help you guys with the translations.


----------



## dago2888

Here`s the scan hxxp://img514.imageshack.us/img514/5909/dishmexico1jh3.jpg

Dish arrives to mexico

A new satelite TV System will arrive to Mexico before the end of the year that will widenthe amount of choices of pay TV nationalwide according to MVs`s Vicepresident of Institutional Relations and corporative comunications ,Felipe Chao.

The Network will launch tentatively in october their own Satelite TV system Dish Network that caused their channels to be pulled off cablevision this 1st of june without any explanation.

"They don`t like to compete that`s why they retired our channels.

Sonn we will announce a relly atractive system both in programming and in costs for satelite tv,this is to return to the famous DTH".

The executive explained that this is about a well tthought programming offer with less channels and cheaper than SKY.

"We will have our 15 mas tv channels plus a series of other channels with richer programming"

In fact he said that some studies have been made to ensure the offer will be very complete and the spectator will have a well balanced offer having entertainment,culture and information.

He also confirmed that due to the service being on satelite will be available in all the country.


----------



## Aransay

the cover fo the article colborated bay a galito a user of he emxican tv forum de telvison pro cable
http://galito.diinoweb.com/files/dish.jpg


----------



## Aransay

Milenio

Al tiempo que Carlos Slim Domit y Óscar Von Hauske lanzan los títulos de Telmex Internacional, la compañía se encuentra por cerrar la compra de 51 por ciento de la empresa de televisión restringida e internet en MVS, para desarrollar un proyecto de comunicación y video de alcance latinoamericano que será coordinado por Luis Enrique Mercado, ex director de El Economista, de esta manera Telmex y MVS se preparan para confrontarse al trabuco que constituye Televisa de Emilio Azcárraga y su eventual alianza con Telefónica de César Alierta.

In short carlso slim owner fo mexio biegst telphony compny tlemex woudel buiy 51% of mvs ) FYI ICAN COFNRIM THE INFO OF A BUY/ALIANCE PLANNED


----------



## Aransay

Junta para afinar detalles entre Echostar, Telmex y MVS

para el lanzamiento, programación y precios del nuevo sistema satélital y demás cosas que conformarían un múltiple play. Aún no hay nada definido, esto según Javier Mondragón para Fórmula Financiera pero cuando se llegue a algo concreto el saldrá a decirlo al aire.



REPROT OF A EMTING BETWEN CHSOTAR , TELCMEX , AND MVS fro the alinace o ofer amutipels ervice product 

FYI there si til noemtnion of 77w est uetzat OEWNERS Ç

hOw iptv dth and wimax cna be mixed in a dingle s wire service 


WHAT i dotn egt si why 2 diferent dth lciences mvs and quetzatç


----------



## Raymie

Somebody! Please! Translate! Now! I need to do Uplink Report Highlights today!


----------



## James Long

Google Translate is your friend!


----------



## Aransay

Alianza, no venta, ofrece MVS a Telmex
by jsbb.tk (Acceso jsbb.tk)
A poco de la divulgación de una información según la cual Telmex estaría negociando la compra del 51% de MVS Comunicaciones, proveedora del servicio inalámbrico de TV de paga MásTV, se conoció en Ciudad de México la desmentida de tal operación, junto con el reconocimiento de estar en negociaciones una "alianza" entre la empresa dirigida por Ernesto Vargas y la del Ing. Slim.

Felipe Chao, directivo de MVS, señaló ayer que, al igual que con Telmex, se han realizado conversaciones con otras telefónicas, como 'Axtel, Telefónica y Alestra', según lo anunciado por el portal de Internet El Semanario citando a Chao. El objetivo es 'prestar servicio Triple Play'.

Telmex se encuentra inhibida de distribuir televisión por el texto de su concesión (título). Pero, espera que esta prohibición sea levantada por el gobierno mexicano en julio, cuando se haga posible la portabilidad numérica en la telefonía celular, que permite a un usuario cambiar de proveedor pero mantener el número.

MVS Comunicaciones, en cambio, tiene licencia tanto para televisión como para ofrecer servicios satelitales, desde que el gobierno le concedió una licencia DTH hace pocas semanas. Y, cuenta con otros dos activos importantes: por un lado, 725 mil suscriptores a su servicio inalámbrico, que podrían migrar a DTH. Por el otro, negociaciones avanzadas con Dish Network, de los Estados Unidos, para lanzar dicho servicio en México, en competencia con Sky, controlada por Televisa, donde Liberty Media es socia minoritaria. Por otra parte, MVS tiene su propio sistema inalámbrico de acceso banda ancha a Internet, que ofrece a las telefónicas como MVS-Net.

Telmex ha solicitado también una licencia DTH, aunque 'con fines educativos', según afirmó el Secretario de Comunicaciones y Transporte, Luis Téllez. El mismo Téllez afirmó en varias otras oportunidades que 'sin dudas, Telmex obtendrá' antes de fin de año, la autorización para distribuir televisión. La industria del cable, agrupada en Canitec, está totalmente opuesta a ello, y reclama, en caso de ser concedida la misma, una 'regulación asimétrica' que impida a Telmex atacar a la competencia apoyada en su poder económico.

Si bien Telmex ha anunciado su intención de ofrecer televisión a través de líneas telefónicas por el sistema IPTV, existe una incoherencia entre tal estrategia y la realidad del mercado mexicano. La empresa opera 17,8 millones de líneas fijas, pero la mayor parte son de empresas, que no estarían interesadas en contratar televisión. Y, según personas familiarizadas con la situación, sólo 4 millones de esas líneas son rentables para la compañía. A esto hay que sumarle el costo de instalación y el manejo de la programación.

La variante DTH, en cambio, está siendo desarrollada por Telmex en Chile y Brasil, y será extendida a otros países —Perú, Ecuador, Colombia— en breve. Una alianza con una empresa experta en televisión por suscripción —y en facturación publicitaria— como MVS, por lo tanto, tiene mucho más sentido que lanzarse por su cuenta a terreno desconocido, por mucho poder económico que tenga a su disposición.


----------



## James Long

> While Carlos Slim DOMiT and Oscar Von Hauske launch titles Telmex International, the company is to close the purchase of 51 percent of the company restricted television and internet in MVS, a project to develop communication and video coverage Latin American to be coordinated by Luis Enrique Mercado, former director of The Economist, thus Telmex and MVS are preparing to confront the trabuco constitutes Emilio Azcarraga of Televisa and its eventual alliance with Telefonica, Cesar Alierta.





> Board to refine details between Echostar, Telmex and MVS for the launch, scheduling and pricing of the new satellite system and other things that would shape a multiple play. Still there is nothing definite, that according to Formula Financial Javier Mondragon but when it comes to something concrete will come out to speak to the air.





> Alliance, not sale, MVS offers to Telmex
> by jsbb.tk (Access jsbb.tk)
> A bit of disclosure of information that Telmex is negotiating the purchase of 51% of MVS Communications, a provider of wireless TV pays MásTV, became known in Mexico City denied the operation of this, together with recognition of Negotiations be an "alliance" between the company headed by Ernesto Vargas and the Ing. Slim.
> 
> Philip Chao, manager of MVS, said yesterday that, as with Telmex, has been made telephone conversations with other like 'Axtel, Telefonica and Alestra', as announced by the Internet portal El Semanario quoting Chao. The aim is to 'serve Triple Play'.
> 
> Telmex is to distribute television inhibited by the wording of its concession (title). But hopes that this ban is lifted by the Mexican government in July, when it is made possible number portability in cellular telephony, which allows a user to switch suppliers but keep the number.
> 
> MVS Comunicaciones, however, has been licensed for television to offer satellite services, since the government granted him a license DTH few weeks ago. And, with another two major assets: on the one hand, 725 thousand subscribers to its wireless service, which could migrate to DTH. On the other hand, advanced negotiations with Dish Network, the United States, to launch the service in Mexico, competing with Sky, controlled by Televisa, where Liberty Media is a minority partner. Moreover, VMS system has its own wireless broadband Internet access banda, which provides telephone as the MVS-Net.
> 
> Telmex has also requested a license DTH, although 'for educational purposes', as stated by the Communications and Transportation Secretary Luis Tellez. The same Tellez said on several other occasions that 'without doubt, Telmex get' before year's end, the authorization to distribute television. The cable industry, grouped into CANITEC, is totally opposed to this, and claims, if granted the same, an 'asymmetric regulation "to prevent Telmex attacking competition based on their economic power.
> 
> Although Telmex has announced its intention to offer TV through telephone lines by the IPTV system, there is an inconsistency between this strategy and the reality of the Mexican market. The company operates 17.8 million fixed lines, but most are businesses, which would not be interested in employing television. And, according to people familiar with the situation, only 4 million of these lines are profitable for the company. To this must add that the cost of installing and managing programming.
> 
> The DTH option, however, is being developed by Telmex in Chile and Brazil, and will be extended to other countries-Peru, Ecuador, Colombia-soon. An alliance with a company expert in television subscription-billing and advertising-as MVS, therefore, has much more sense than to embark on their own ground unknown, however much economic power that has at its disposal.


FYI: DBSTalk is an English language board ... please provide translations in the future. One handy translation tool can be found at: http://translate.google.com/translate_t?sl=es&tl=en


----------



## Raymie

I'll have to cross reference everything - the translations turn out yucky. I'll put it on tomorrow.


----------



## Aransay

pdtry for nto rpvodin thema s akqays

ime xperiencing econ pesoanl rpopbsl the e days and my firend adagoa t th same tiem is ahvin etchnichael issus wih hsi ahrdrive


----------



## Aransay

anyoen with dish cocntcs any help is very valaubledoay at 12 hr ihave a job interbiew at mvs mydrem can becoem ture 
prays also welcome


----------



## phrelin

Aransay said:


> anyoen with dish cocntcs any help is very valaubledoay at 12 hr ihave a job interbiew at mvs mydrem can becoem ture
> prays also welcome


Positive thoughts from me. Hope it works out!


----------



## Mikey

Aransay said:


> anyoen with dish cocntcs any help is very valaubledoay at 12 hr ihave a job interbiew at mvs mydrem can becoem ture
> prays also welcome


Buena suerte.


----------



## Aransay

anot what wa sexpeting
they caled em a s aprogrmmer, i o nwo botu ti, amek the et but athst nto my tinetion my area of itnrest ia sas a quality asueren tester netorking


id saq a 301 a dish 500 dmogied ante, lnb dishpor sienel ,aa thgin, tnoing itnerfae isn spansih oen bxo ins apnsih oen in englsish
ia saw a trninign of a itnles
icoudl se rpeomming
con irmaon s woudle b the smae mvs fofie
it wourle be phsiclaly claoelt ian difene pale
hte itnrfae of 301 wa sin spansih 
I sem o se qa kidn opf mtor relte toeh ei but cuoldn cofnirm

teh aneatn was almos inthe flo sued sebel or the s


----------



## Aransay

iowudl gooda again i fogot mi id int eh interview hioep yo se a ny news


----------



## Bill R

I don't want to be a "party pooper" but what good are posts if no one can understand them?

I know that Aransay has a "problem" posting but it seems to me that something as simple as a spell checker might help him make a readable post. Either that or one of the staff should take it on themselves to make the posts readable.

If he has some valuable information (and I think that, at times, he does) it sure would be nice to be able to read it.


----------



## James Long

Clarity varies ... slow down Aransay! We need to read what you write for it to be of value!


----------



## Raymie

It's not his fault, James Long.


----------



## phrelin

Aransay said:


> anot what wa sexpeting
> they caled em a s aprogrmmer, i o nwo botu ti, amek the et but athst nto my tinetion my area of itnrest ia sas a quality asueren tester netorking
> 
> id saq a 301 a dish 500 dmogied ante, lnb dishpor sienel ,aa thgin, tnoing itnerfae isn spansih oen bxo ins apnsih oen in englsish
> ia saw a trninign of a itnles
> icoudl se rpeomming
> con irmaon s woudle b the smae mvs fofie
> it wourle be phsiclaly claoelt ian difene pale
> hte itnrfae of 301 wa sin spansih
> I sem o se qa kidn opf mtor relte toeh ei but cuoldn cofnirm
> 
> teh aneatn was almos inthe flo sued sebel or the s


Well, quite a bit of difference between a network quality assurance tester and a programmer. Hope something works out for you.


----------



## Bill R

Raymie said:


> It's not his fault


That is not the point. The point is that very few people can understand his posts and SOMETHING needs to be done to fix that. I, for one, would like to know what is going on with DISH's 77 degree service.


----------



## James Long

Raymie said:


> It's not his fault, James Long.


I know that as well as you do ... but there are posts that are more clear and posts that are less clear. I encourage the "more clear". 

A reminder that this thread is about the potential Mexican service ... not any US service from 77°. If any US services are started we'll start an appropriate thread.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Attempt to clarify:



Aransay said:


> Not what I was expecting
> They called me as a programmer, I know about it, make the et but that's not my intention my area of interest is as a quality assurance tester networking
> 
> I'd say a 301, a Dish 500 demoed antenna, LNB dish for signal, anything, nothing
> 
> interface isn't Spanish (oen bxo) is Spanish or in English
> I saw a training of a (itnles)
> I could see (rpemming)
> with IRMON is would be the same as (fofie)
> It would be physically (claoelt) and definitely (pale)
> the interface of 301 was in Spanish
> I seem to see kind of motor (relte) too but I couldn't confirm
> 
> The antenna was almost in the (flo sued sevel or the s)


That help?


----------



## Aransay

**** might caleify my spsot soon


----------



## dago2888

-The IRD interface was in spanish,but he couldn`t watch a single channel
-The IRD was a dish 301,the antena was a dish 500 variation it had a gray dish logo instead of the usual red one.
- He saw how the antenna was mounted,it was almost at floor level,he thought that he saw a motor in the antenna,but he isn`t sure of that
- LNB Single dish pro.


----------



## simulated

svartifoss2.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-149780

PDF of Charlie's master plans for 77w, which include drifting echo 8 over.


----------



## James Long

simulated said:


> http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-149780
> 
> PDF of Charlie's master plans for 77w, which include drifting echo 8 over.


That's the other 77°w ... the one people in the US will be more interested in.


----------



## Aransay

soeme xtra detail

oen bxo ins sonish blue 1 in inglish red


----------



## Aransay

100 - HOME [173] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (A)
166 - CMT [MPEG4 SD] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)
239 - WGN [MPEG4 SD] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)(Chicago, IL)
322 - SHOEX [MPEG4 SD] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)
341 - ENCRW [MPEG4 SD] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)
345 - EDRAM [MPEG4 SD] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)
346 - ELOVE [MPEG4 SD] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)
456 - SPORT [MPEG4 SD] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)
457 - SPORT [MPEG4 SD] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)
494 - REAL [MPEG4 SD] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)
495 - PENT [MPEG4 SD] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)
496 - XTSY [MPEG4 SD] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)
19007 - VOD [174] added to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (A)


----------



## P Smith

And EEPG added, but not to 77W - to 72.7W. 

EDIT. It was a copy from Satguys post with errors but it was corrected later.


----------



## Raymie

Yeah, V77 might be 72.7. I'd be concerned about the reliability of the data.

You forgot 19206.


----------



## Aransay

77 Wets On Fire With Sd Chnannes For Emxico Ebing Etsted Rigt Now Soem In Teh Clea, Soem Code Bars


----------



## kal915

Aransay said:


> 77 Wets On Fire With Sd Chnannes For Emxico Ebing Etsted Rigt Now Soem In Teh Clea, Soem Code Bars


Where did you get this info?


----------



## Aransay

4 tpss
31 channeles mpge2 sd
18 lfree
13 nagara 2 

ncik 
hbo 
hsitory itnrnational
fox sprots
e latino
sony\
warner 
sevra oen shwoing clor bars


----------



## Raymie

Good.

This should be added on the News Monitor tomorrow.


----------



## dago2888

kal915 said:


> Where did you get this info?


He scanned the sateliteusing his FTA.
I can Assure you that his info it`s reliable.


----------



## Aransay

frecuencia 12311

1 52mx 
2 universal 
3 wbtv 
4 sony fta
5 e! fta
6 mtv fta (no audio at oem times)
7 exa

frecuencia 12389

1 disney
2 jetix
3 nick fta
4 toon
5 dkids 
6 disc
7 apl
8 history fta

frecuencia 12428

1 foxs-mx fta
2 espn 1
3 espn 2
4 tnt
5 the film zone


frecuencia 12530

1 mp
2 mc
3 cl
4 hbow
5 hbo+w
6 hbofw
7 max
8 maxprime
9 moviecity
10 cityvibe
11 cinecanal

thturo form forom mexicano de tv procabel for htis valuble list 

soemc ahenls scrbel torhes showing color bars


----------



## JohnH

Anybody in Mexico City ever see any signal(s) on Tp 9 spotbeam from EchoStar 7 at 119 west?


----------



## jclewter79

Cool, looks like ya'll are that much closer to having service in Mexico.


----------



## Aransay

as always anyoen with cotncts at dish i want to eb a mexico city ofical ebat ester and firts suriber any ehlp tha soemn can gvie me msotly arpeciated
asloitnres iwnotking for dishe xmcioa s a be qa tester


----------



## Aransay

600 tnt scramble
602 film zone colro bars 
604 mpb codficdo
605 mc codificado
606 xcienlatino\ codificadio
650 hbo west\ codificado
652 hbo =w coficiado
654 hbofw codifico
656 max w coficiado\
658 max priem wets
66-0 mvoic ity coficido
662city vibe coficdo
664 cien clasisc odifcod

codificado/ scramble


----------



## Aransay

http://www.dish.com.mx/

the site now show en scontrucioN/in construction


----------



## Aransay

http://www.network54.com/Forum/176899/message/1219522817/lista

comeptle gudie of channels laoded at 77w est righ now and epg dta


----------



## Bill R

Aransay said:


> as always anyoen with cotncts at dish i want to eb a mexico city ofical ebat ester and firts suriber any ehlp tha soemn can gvie me msotly arpeciated
> asloitnres iwnotking for dishe xmcioa s a be qa tester


You need to be realistic. You can't even communicate with us and you are too lazy to use a spell checker (which WOULD pick up a lot of your errors). How do you expect to intelligently communicate with engineers? I know that you have a "problem" writing but unless your try MUCH harder there is very little chance that you would ever be chosen to be a beta tester.

This is not a personal attack on you Aransay, just an attempt to get you to improve your (mostly) unreadable posts and to realistically consider what you want (to be a beta tester).


----------



## Aransay

BETA TESTED SOFTWARE 


Live.com services (Live Messenger, Windows mail, Live.com)
Microsoft Installer 3.0, 3.1
Microsoft Office 2003, 2007
Microsoft one care
Microsoft Windows 2000 through Windows server 2007
Microsoft Windows XP SP 2
Microsoft Windows Installer
Microsoft Windows Update
Norton Antivirus 2002 to 2007
Norton Internet Security 2002 to 2007
Norton 360 v1 and v2
Norton ghost 14 now testing 
Patches for Windows 98, Windows Millennium, Windows XP , 2003
Package installer 6.1 and 6.2
Windows Live Messenger 8, 8.1 y 8.5 
Window Messenger 5
Windows update 4 and 5
Windows Vista Ultimate to Windows vista Server/](code Longhorn) 

JOOST P2PTV program 
IP telephony Cablevision Digital D.F. 
VOD for Cablevisión Digital D.F. 
Serie 2 DT for Cablevisión Df 
Viper tv 



WORKING ARCHIVEMENTS
:	1997 TO 2003 Top seller of Reforma Newspaper Subscriptions’ in summers 

IV. TELECOMUNIATION EVENTS 

2005 Introduction of Expo Convención CANITEC 2006 (October 31) 

2006	Juntos Televisa 2006 (July) 

2007 Expo Convención CANITEC 2007.


----------



## spear61

Bill R said:


> You need to be realistic. You can't even communicate with us and you are too lazy to use a spell checker (which WOULD pick up a lot of your errors). How do you expect to intelligently communicate with engineers? I know that you have a "problem" writing but unless your try MUCH harder there is very little chance that you would ever be chosen to be a beta tester.
> 
> This is not a personal attack on you Aransay, just an attempt to get you to improve your (mostly) unreadable posts and to realistically consider what you want (to be a beta tester).


Only a jerk would not recognize someone with dysgraphia or a closely related diisease . Obviously you have no understanding what it is like to have a handicap or have a handicapped friend or relative. Your disgraceful diatribe displays your ignorance.


----------



## Bill R

spear61 said:


> Only a jerk would not recognize someone with dysgraphia or a closely related diisease . Obviously you have no understanding what it is like to have a handicap or have a handicapped friend or relative. Your disgraceful diatribe displays your ignorance.


You can call me whatever you want but I feel that it needed to be said.

And a suggestion to the staff: someone should "clean up" his posts if he won't (or can't).


----------



## simulated

I for one can usually make out (80%) of what Aransay has to say.

If you have such an issue with the way he makes an attempt at typing in English, goto your user CP, and add him to your ignore list.

Keep up the good work Aransay.

I blind scanned 77w today, but I'm obviously not in it's footprint.


----------



## James Long

Gentlemen ...

Discussing one another is not the topic of this thread.
Please discuss the future service to Mexico from 77° west.
Thanks you!


----------



## Bill R

James,

I really do want to know about and discuss the service from Mexico from 77 west but, to me, some of his posts are next to impossible to understand. Can't you (or one of your staff) try to make his posts readable? I think that would benefit a lot of DBSTalk members.


----------



## James Long

Your guess is as good as mine on reading the posts ... I have occasionally restated a few to try to clear them up but there are some parts that are hard to figure out. I wouldn't want to put the wrong words in any poster's mouth.

:backtotop Planned Mexico Service from 77° West.


----------



## phrelin

Bill R said:


> You can't even communicate with us and you are too lazy to use a spell checker (which WOULD pick up a lot of your errors).


Actually, when I first ran into the posts, out of curiosity I tried pasting them into both Word Perfect and Word running them through a spell checker. Didn't help except on occasion it allows you to find a word while picking through the suggestion list. I can usually read most of the posts. It's kinda fun, like a puzzle.


----------



## yihaa75

Ok guys, out of curiosity I pointed my dish to 77W but could only get 2 Tps. they were 

12399 R
tp 13

and 

12428 R
tp 15

I could not get a lock on the other 2. But the channels on there are not scrambled.

But out of aprox 20 channles only 3-4 are transmitting. The others show the standby color bars. Did not get any epg info.

All were in spanish Mpeg2


----------



## Art7220

What is the footprint of 77 West?


----------



## yihaa75

Guesstimate of 77W footprint located here:

http://www.dishuser.org/satmaps.php


----------



## Aransay

friedn gdago is is ane xpert in trndlating mypsot whenever he can


----------



## Aransay

remnebr 2 tyhisng\
toay echsoatr 4 si wotking at 77 west
btu u when echsotar 11 coemeptle place chsotar 8 ,e chsotar 8 woudl mvoe to 77 west othe fotopreint woudle eb altered


----------



## yihaa75

That is correct Aransay. That footprint at the link above is for echo4, after the move the footprint of echo 8 will probably be a lot better for US. Current echo is better oriented for service to mexico.

As it is now I could not get all 4 working tps. Just 2


----------



## James Long

Echo 8 at 77° will be for US service, not Mexico service. Relevant for other threads (Eastern Arc, etc) but not really for this odd Mexico service thread.


----------



## Aransay

not extcly echo 8 wodukls erve both markets 
a
cording to mys rocue 13 trrnpodnes qwoudleb used for mexico sevice

ehco 4hs 4 atvie trnpeosn wking 6 or 7 

rumors are fltoing taht 75 cahenl woduel b teh intial offer xtendign after


----------



## simulated

"Additionally ECHOSTAR-8 may be used to provide DBS service to Mexico by using 
up to 8 transponders."

per the attached narrative, so I guess it's relevant in both threads


----------



## Bill R

The load from Echostar 8 (at 110) will start to be transfered to Echostar XI this week and should be completed by Sept 1st according to an email that I got from an "insider". Once that is complete Echostar 8 will be moved to 77 degrees west. That move is suppose to take "about" two weeks (again, according to the "insider").

If all that happens in the time frame mentioned we should start seeing U.S. channels shortly after the middle of September on the 77 degree bird. The 77 (and 72.2) slots (for U.S. service) will require the purple G3 card and, as mentioned before, all U.S. channels will be MPEG-4 from these slots. 61.5 will still work with the old cards until the card update is complete (early next year). The "insider" did not know what cards the Mexican service would need but he suspected that it will go with the G3 (Nagra3) cards from the start.


----------



## Aransay

rh bill r for your info


iro ayocu an find emroe infoa baotu emxcian dish network/mastvs ateltyial/mtulvisondigital/quetzat/telemx tv any inot aht you can fidn about emxico service is gladly apreciated


----------



## simulated

thanks Bill R, guess everyone is waiting on FCC approval to get this plan in motion and on schedule.


----------



## dago2888

Aransay said:


> not extcly echo 8 wodukls erve both markets
> a
> cording to mys rocue 13 trrnpodnes qwoudleb used for mexico sevice
> 
> ehco 4hs 4 atvie trnpeosn wking 6 or 7
> 
> rumors are fltoing taht 75 cahenl woduel b teh intial offer xtendign after


Not exactly Echo 8 would serve both markets,according to my source 13 transponders would be used for the mexican service .
Echo 4 has 4 active transponders,working 6 or 7,rumours are floating that 75 channels would be the initial offer extending after.



Aransay said:


> rh bill r for your info
> 
> iro ayocu an find emroe infoa baotu emxcian dish network/mastvs ateltyial/mtulvisondigital/quetzat/telemx tv any inot aht you can fidn about emxico service is gladly apreciated


Bill R thxs for the info

If you can find more info about mexican Dish/Mastv Satelital/Quetzsat/Telmex Tv any info that you can find about the mexican service is gratly apreciated.

*Personal question do you have any clue about what kind of receivers will be used in the mexican service MPEG-2 or MPEG4?


----------



## Aransay

rfgaia **** rpdo trducir msis psot
thx **** for translating my psot to thseo who dosent udnerstand


----------



## Bill R

dago2888 said:


> *Personal question do you have any clue about what kind of receivers will be used in the mexican service MPEG-2 or MPEG4?


I have heard that the Mexican service will initially be MPEG-2. I'm guessing that MPEG-4 will be used sometime in the future (but I haven't heard any rumors about that or a possible time frame).


----------



## jclewter79

Bill R said:


> I have heard that the Mexican service will initially be MPEG-2. I'm guessing that MPEG-4 will be used sometime in the future (but I haven't heard any rumors about that or a possible time frame).


Is it that much cheaper to have MPEG 2 service? I mean this is a brand new market, with the way things are going today if I were starting from scratch I would start with MPEG 4. Just seems like the smart thing to do.


----------



## dago2888

Thanks Bill R for the quick reply,to me is a bad decision that they plan to use MPEG-2,they should use MPEG-4 to have more channels per tp.


----------



## Bill R

I agree with both of you about going with MPEG-4 right from the start. It could be because of the receivers that they plan on providing for the service (NO one seems to know that information) or it could be that my source is wrong :nono2: (it would not be the first time).


----------



## Aransay

bigfg news

the soudns of eth dish enwtrok call center

http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768.../E+X+C+L+U+S+I+VA+-+Escuchen+la+promo+de+Dish


----------



## Aransay

Que hoy inició Dish operaciones en Puebla
by jsbb.tk (Acceso jsbb.tk)
Moderador de TV por Cable



23 canales x 139 pesos

básico + 3 hbo o movie city a 238 pesos

paquete de 8 canales de hbo y movie city por 209 pesos.

La contratación es de 399 pesos y si eres cliente telmex no te cobran la contratación si dejas que telmex te facture el paquete de dish.


Texto tomado de un foro de FTA.



ITS SYAS THAT DISH EMXICO HS START OPERTIOSN AT PUEBLA


----------



## Aransay

must be false jsut chek only 6 hanenls fta, soe aoie but sevral in colro bars


----------



## yihaa75

Well it must be coming.

It's on Lyngsat. Dish network Mexico.

http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/dishmexico.html

DISH Network Mexico on EchoStar 4 at 77.0°W

About 30 channels. Some FTA and some in Nagra2. Particularly the HBOs and Movie Citys.

Smile aransay!


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps it was HIS report to Christian.


----------



## Aransay

31 channels
i eprot it but soemn else name sia prign at lysngat reprote 
7cahennel fta ight now


----------



## Aransay

31 channels
i eprot it but soemn else name sia prign at lysngat reprote 
7cahennel fta ight now

sitll tinerest in beign ofial ebtetster


----------



## Aransay

dieny and ejtix are fta
e ahs eben cofied
rumro enwt el firs test sinals for pe an sale in epubla 

aroudn octiorber 1st in mexico city


----------



## Aransay

animal planet and tntlatin america ahve start fta at 77w est ebfore olro abrs


----------



## Aransay

flm aozne foialyy satrt inteh celar tibneh mronign

1pm ic heck an it was evrythings carambled


----------



## Aransay

quaility and strnegh reduced cosneirabel on top 12530


----------



## Aransay

New foramt for my mexican tv por cabel forum

6 more channels at 77 west all scrambld

http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768...rto+que+aumentaron+los+canales+del+DISH+a+37-


----------



## dago2888

Nice aditions to 77w altough is still missing some channels like canal FOX or the nationals from Televisa and TV Azteca,hopefully they will add them sonn otherwise they won`t be able yo compete in the mexican market


----------



## Aransay

i comnepeltlee igre with you da my firend **** , channel fox and emxico lokal are ke inroder to suced a o dish doent ahe iretvaltina emria destiny


----------



## Aransay

rumros abaoytu mreo chanenla t 77 west , checking detsils osonb


----------



## Aransay

111 Once TV 
122 CONACULTA Canal 22 
128 Cadena 3 
200 52mx
203 Universal Channel antes 201 cambio
204 Sci Fi Channel 
210 Warner channel antes 208 cambio canal

211 Sony Entertainment Television antes 209 cambio canal

212 E! Entertainmen antes 210 cambio canal

250 mtv
255 Exa TV


302 Disney Channel anets 300
304 Jetix antes 302 
305 Nickelodeon antes 307
307 Cartoon Network antes 305
310 Discovery Kids antes 308


402 Discovery channel antes 400
409 Animal Planet antes 406
409 History Channel anets 407 
410 Infinito 

502 FOX Sports Mexico antes 500
504 ESPN anets 502
506 ESPN 2 antes 504

602 TNT antes 600
604 Filmzone West antes 602
606 Multipremier antes 604
607 Multicinema antes 606
608 Cine Latino 

650 HBO
652 HBO plus west antes 503 
654 HBO Family West
656 Cinemax West
658 MAXprime West
660 Movie City
662 City Vibe
664 Cinecanal 
667 CityMix 


same shanenl only channel neurmber changes


----------



## Aransay

tillw itng for echo 8e xpeted toarive on wednesdyahbgf


----------



## Rafael

Aransay said:


> tillw itng for echo 8e xpeted toarive on wednesdyahbgf


Spanish:
Hola Aransay:

Soy de Venezuela y hablo español e ingles....la gente en este board tiene dificultades para entenderte en algunos de tus posts, creo que es muy posible que si posteas en español, luego alguien podra traducirlo a ingles ya sea por un traductor (en linea) o alguien bilingue. Un cordial saludos Hermano.

English:
Hello Aransay:
I am of Venezuela and I speak Spanish and English&#8230;.people in this board have difficulties to understand some of your posts, I believe that it's very possible if you post in Spanish, soon somebody could translate it to English by a on-line translator or somebody bilingual. Best Regards Brother.


----------



## Aransay

ExOnline

30-Oct-2008
Tiempo de Negocios
Darío Celis 

Frenan a MVS

Por cierto que ayer mismo la Cofetel emitió una resolución que viene a echar por tierra el lanzamiento del nuevo sistema de televisión directa al hogar que preparan MVS y EchoStar. Y es que la dependencia que preside el susodicho Héctor Osuna remitió al grupo de Joaquín Vargas Guajardo y a Telmex, la de Carlos Slim Helú, que está última requiere forzosamente del aval de esa comisión para incursionar en servicios de televisión. Se intuye que ni MVS ni la telefónica dirigida por Héctor Slim Seade pasaron por alto a la Cofetel quizás bajo la falsa idea que al tratarse de una alianza comercial no requerían autorización. En esa tesitura la comisión salió a fijar postura argumentando que el título de concesión de la ex paraestatal le impide prestar servicios de transmisión de video. Vaya golpazo, justo cuando el servicio DTH, conocido como Dish, que es la plataforma de Charles Ergen, estaba por arrancar en Puebla.

ExOnline 30-Oct-2008 Time of Businesses Darío Celis They restrain to MVS By the way that only yesterday the Cofetel emitted a resolution that comes to ruin the launching from the new system of direct television to the home which they prepare MVS and EchoStar. And she is that the dependency that presides over the aforesaid Héctor Osuna sent to the group of Joaquin Vargas Guajardo and to Telmex, the one of Carlos Slim Helú, that is last requires necessarily of the endorsement of that commission to penetrate in services of television. One intuits perhaps that neither MVS nor the telephone one directed by Héctor Slim Seade ignored to the Cofetel under the false idea that when being a commercial alliance did not require authorization. In that attitude the commission left to determine position arguing that the title of ex- concession of the semi-official one prevents him to serve of video transmission. Golpazo goes, just when service DTH, known like Dish, that is the platform of Charles Ergen, was about to start in Puebla.


----------



## phrelin

Hmmm. After reading several translated articles and editorials, what I understand from all this is that the Mexico equivalent of the FCC, Cofetel, is struggling with regulating various types of service (think satellite, cable, phone company), while some things are being taken to court, etc. Lot's of money at stake. Oh, and Charlie in the middle and the new "direct to home" DTV service just got put on hold by Cofetel.

Gee, it sounds like an expensive mess. That's the way it works. Find Charlie, find an expensive legal wrangle probably surrounded with a "you can't do that to me" team mantra. Meanwhile possible service languishes.

Aransay, I hope I'm wrong, but it appears to me your goals indicated in your signature


> WAITING ANXIOUSLY TO BE FIRST CUSTOMER OF THE MEXICO NEW DISH SERVICES
> RELATED: hoping to test it soon


 no va a llegar pronto a buen término.:eek2:


----------



## James Long

So Charlie's being sued in Mexico too? Who would have think it?


----------



## Aransay

the eprobelm si with tlemx the cosnecionit has a telcomunciton eplicitly idnicaet that i cant provide tv services

they cna go further wihtou tlemx, foialail remb in al the letst press relses they ignroe qwuetzat

also telemx interes ind sih is only tor etainb custumer agaisn cbael coanpny now foerign triple play

But the day they gave tlemx their own eprmti, they woudl say by by to these fdish enbwtork emxico alinze ,t ehy alredy ahe alt eh quipmen for an iptv service , theyare rpeot of video strems onlyu reachi
ng 5mb 

ireceive and vintie for the itpv serie, ufnurtunaly as not ahvinga telephoena lien wih them ci ant actviae it


----------



## Aransay

SAT-STA-20080616-00121	E	EchoStar Corporation 12200- 12700	Action Complete	Grant of Authority 08/08/2008
SAT-STA-20080616-00121	E	EchoStar Corporation 14000- 14004	Action Complete	Grant of Authority 08/08/2008
SAT-STA-20080616-00121	E	EchoStar Corporation 17300- 17800	Action Complete	Grant of Authority 08/08/2008

dish has fcc approval to start using echo 8 at 77w!

exlent wners
i odle eb chekling


----------



## Aransay

;ppl thedse big eclusive

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Fyui035zH2g/SREGnmLv7gI/AAAAAAAAAAU/zwbv5dWcG44/s320/DSC00008.JPG

SYILL HOPING TO BETATEST DISH EMXICO SERVICE IF ANYOEN CNA HELP ME WOULD BE GLADLY APRECIATED


----------



## P Smith

E*8 at 77W not transmitting yet.


----------



## Aransay

ina few mintues 2 mroe pages of he dish emxico isnlelr guide


PEL I BEG IF SOEMON CNA EHLP ME GET ONTO DISH EBTA I WOUDLGLADLYA RPECIATE IT


----------



## P Smith

Post pictures, man !


----------



## Aransay

frist 3 pcitures of dish emxico isntallers guide * pocuqaltiy fotocpeis( otmrorow more **** is updlding them

http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768...566/hoja+6+de+8+instructivo+activaci%F3n+Dish.


----------



## P Smith

I mean screenshots.


----------



## James Long

Hard to get screen shots of a system that is not yet available to the public ... but there are a couple of shots on that manual page ...


----------



## P Smith

Just guide him for future posts.


----------



## dago2888

More pictures here http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768...725/hoja+6+de+8+instructivo+activaci%F3n+Dish.
I finally finished uploading them after internet and power failures.


----------



## Aransay

eyah **** and i nwo e uqlaity of he apges is very poor ois jsut was a comon firedn send us oaoru emxican forum
he rpeosma video rom h system soonn , wa belvie us, **** and ai are making evryhting psosibel,a dn somehing ven icnreidibel to idn rmeo ino<& ahes stt sysem or whate e cna isa bigf dream of both 

in my case belvie m i hink i ahe stodie mroe 77w est news, tha ven the compny ivnovled mroe than 5 eyars sinbce it was called @teh black [email protected]*la xcja negra(


idnago case h sa haev amexico sytem na eyar, sju dish sua eries xd laug*ncoabel o his hoem abel, not coc dos not ahce sky either waitng jtu o rb dih csutmer since day one (


----------



## Aransay

same cotnen in sd en smae 4 nspsoens, lwoer wualitya dnb strenght oin b al 4 tn ranspodens
same 37 cahennsl as ebfore


----------



## Aransay

the 8 apeges of the isntler gudie of dih mexico at the link y psot sory forde delay lgih proebslm for ****


----------



## Aransay

http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768...476/hoja+6+de+8+instructivo+activaci%F3n+Dish.

tyhe 8a pres fot eh sitnelas gudie fpor theish emxico
dremign on ahvin 0oen t5oi test it sooib
anye hlpa rgaldya rpeciated


----------



## Aransay

surpeis a 77 wet emixoc ebam soon 12486v SOON


----------



## Aransay

Although the role of the alliance with Telmex in MVS and Echostar is only billing and collection, is required prior opinion of the Commission Federal de Telecomunicaciones (Cofetel) to determine whether this implies a concession holding the title of the telephone, and if a procedure is an indirect concession of a television service, among other elements, said Gonzalo Martinez Pous, commissioner of the regulator.

In an interview, warned that this assessment is not limited to the specific prohibition that Telmex has to offer television services, both directly and indirectly, but in this procedure describe other considerations, such as those containing 2.9 of the condition for granting the title company.

This condition provides that Telefonos de Mexico can not enter into agreements that represent undue unique benefits in their favor or other people.

In making this analysis would take into account that Telmex does not offer this service, billing and collection to any other operator, so it would assess whether to do so only with these companies is an agreement that gives exclusive benefits, he said.

Meanwhile, Rafael del Villar, a member of the Cofetel, warned that should be taken into account that this is a billing and collection of television service.

No licensee or concessionaire, important as it is, or can self-qualify if needed or not authorization, nor can make assessments in advance of billing and collection that have nothing to do with an indirect use of the grant, he said.

Both commissioners stressed that Fernando Gay, a former director of the Unit for Monitoring and Verification Cofetel, was empowered to issue the trade that sent Telmex on October 27 this year in which you need information on this alliance and tells you that this type of transaction requires the approval of the authorities in the field.

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/finanzas/67708.html


----------



## Aransay

Alberto aguilar: Listo Dish México y arranca nuevo DTH
November 20 2008 at 8:53 AM Alex (Acceso alex_4)
Participante Registrado en el Foro de TV por Cable
de la direcciï¿½n IP 189.134.80.242

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

YESTERDAY already signed agreements for the alliance between Charles Ergen of Dish Network and MVS Joaquin Vargas, so now it today booted the operation of Dish Mexico that offer a new DTH television system in the country, opening up to competition Sky leading Alexandre Penna, which is owned by Emilio Azcarraga of Televisa. As you ahead, it will offer 24 channels at a rate of 140 or 150 pesos. Leon and Puebla will be the first places. I give the alliance for marketing and collection with Telmex led Hector Slim Seade.

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/columnas/75230.html

dish emxico redy aocring to thewse info

asdo to note
asicne alst weak
12486v ntpeon beign dtetd in emxicoi 90 /60 readignd

ncoahnnel ataht tnrpeon yeyt


----------



## P Smith

Aransya, there are a lot of free translators in Internet, why post in Spanish here, when 99% members cannot read it ?


----------



## Aransay

http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768...ilar-+Listo+Dish+M%E9xico+y+arranca+nuevo+DTH

altewr todya i ptu the trnsl;aion sory ima laitel sbuyright now b 
aevrythign sir edy am hapys ila sihing to ahe it

gbvie me aae doa y aaale rythign rpeoms

One tyheing
NGra 2 at ota atsc also combiene cith dths dbs usa regaulseia boyh combaeind hwo cna it eb ale doytdya detisls


----------



## Aransay

24-Nov-2008 Time of Businesses Darío Celis Today the launching of Dish Mexico, the new platform of direct television to the home was predicted (DTH) with which MVS Communications, EchoStar and Telmex will fight to the Sky system, of Television. Nevertheless the project is stopped by differences to the interior of the Federal Commission of Telecommunications. Friday, a source ligature to that organism assured that Dish Mexico has not asked for officially authorization. The version agrees just with the argument that expressed Wednesday past MVS to Telmex, when both companies were about to subscribe the contract of benefit of services of invoicing and collection. That day in the morning MVS and EchoStar signed their society and to noon the new company, Dish Mexico, it would do the own thing with Telmex. But the same Joaquin Vargas, head of MVS, stopped the heading by differences with Cofetel. Still Friday in the morning the commissioners Gonzalo Martinez Pous and Rafael of Billiards assured that MVS had not asked for officially authorization some. Both are against the participation of Telmex. As we informed to him, Dish Mexico would start simultaneously today in Puebla and Leon with a basic package of 25 channels to a price of 139 pesos monthly. The supply goes directed to a market segment category C and D. Some channels that will incorporate are Disney, Discovery Kids, Jetix, Cartoon Network, Universal, Sony, Warner, ESPN, ESPN 2, Fox, Sport Fox, Discovery, History Chanel, Planet Animal, MTV, TNT, Multipremier, Cinelatino and EXATV. Dish Mexico will only offer an additional package that will cost above of those 139 pesos and that will include the channels with programming the 24 hours of films. One is HBO and Cinemax. The objective is all the subscribers of MASTV. Reason why it is known, the launching and implementation of the Dish platform in Mexico and the 800 thousand subscribers who MASTV owns at present goes to mean an investment of about 360 million dollars in the long term. EchoStar, that preside over Charles Ergen, and MVS Telecommunications, in charge of Ernesto Vargas, will have to migrate to all their customer of system MMDS of microwaves to a DTH console all that base of national clients. In the investment it would even participate actively Carlos Slim Helú, because the idea is to act like associated producer of contents through the Telerey company. A first channel would be oriented to the news. The initial budget would be 35 million weights and this part is led by Arthur Elías Ayub, the director of Strategic Alliances, and Andres Vázquez of the Market, director of Massive Channels, both of Telmex. It will be necessary to see inasmuch as time plus the commissioners Martinez Pous and Of Billiards they manage to contain his colleagues Héctor Osuna, Jose Luis Peralta and Ernesto Gil Elorduy, and to the same SCT of Luis Téllez, who are to favor.


----------



## Bill R

As of this morning, 1 Mexican peso = 0.074033 U.S. dollars so that 139 peso package would cost $10.29 in U.S. terms for a 25 channel package.

Also, with 25 channels and HBO and Cinemax no more than 4 transponders will be needed (which is currently what is being used) so the other transponders _could_ be used for U.S. eastern arc service IF DISH gets permission to use them.


----------



## phrelin

What I get out of the original article as being important to customers, trying to use Google and my very rusty conversational Spanish is:


> Dish Mexico was initiated today simultaneously in Puebla and Leon with a basic package of 25 channels at a price of 139 pesos ($10.30) a month. The offer is open to market segment categories C and D.
> 
> Included in the package are Disney Channel, Discovery Kids, Jetix, Cartoon Network, Universal, Sony, Warner, ESPN, ESPN 2, Fox, Fox Sports, Discovery, History Channel, Animal Planet, MTV, TNT, multi, Cinelatino and EXATV.
> 
> Dish Mexico will offer an additional package that will cost up to 139 pesos and will include the 24-hour movie channels HBO and Cinemax.


I also get from it that $360 million is being invested and that the regulatory issues haven't been resolved and Dish is doing this without permission. This would be so uncharacteristic of Charlie, yeah right.

If anyone is fluent at the business level and can review this article and give us a clearer picture of the situation in English, your help would be greatly appreciated as this is a significant business move on Charlie's part.


----------



## ahuevos

Here is a translation.

24-Nov-2008 
Business Time
Darío Celis 
Dish: 360 mdd Investment Halted and Telmex as investor and producer
Today was the planned launch of Dish Mexico, the new direct to home television platform with which MVS Communications, Echostar and Telmex will battle Televisas' Sky system.

However the proyect has been halted due to differences inside the federal telecommunications Commision (COFATEL). Friday, a source linked to that organism stated that Dish Mexico had not officialy asked for authorization. (to operate)

This coincides with the statement expressed by MVS to Telmex right before both companies were to sign a contract for Telmex to provide billing services.

That morning MVS and Echostar signed their venture (Dish Mexico) which at noon would do the same with Telmex, but Joaquín Vargas, MVS own head, stopped the signing because of the differences with COFATEL.

By Friday morning, the comissioners Gonzalo Martínez Pous y Rafael del Villar assured that MVS had not asked for official authorization whatsoever. Both were opposed to Telmex's participation.

Just as we informed, Dish mexico *would *launch simultanbously today in Puebla and León with a basic package of 25 channels at a price of 139 pesos per month. This offer ir aimed at category C and D market segments.

Some of the channels which it will be composed of are Disney, Discovery Kids, Jetix, Cartoon Network, Universal, Sony, Warner, ESPN, ESPN 2, Fox, Fox Sport, Discovery, History Channel, Animal Planet, MTV, TNT, Multipremier, Cinelatino y EXATV.

Dish México will only offer one additional package which will cost more tan 139 pesos which will inlude 24 hrs movie channels. Those channels are HBO y Cinemax aimed at MASTV customers.

From what is known, the implementation and launch of the Dish platform in mexico and the 800 thousand susbscribers that MASTV currently has, implies and investment of approximately 360 million dolars in the long run.

EchoStar, presided by Charles Ergen MVS Telecomunicaciones, headed by Ernesto Vargas, will have to migrate their whole customer base from the MMDS microwave system to the DTH system.

End translation----

This means the system has not launched and will not launch unless they have approval. It seems that to get the approval they have to bypass Telmex. This is a perfect example of Latin American corruption where politics and business mix in order to delay or avoid competition and not really act with the public's best interest in mind.


----------



## phrelin

Thank you very much. The way I kept reading it (those darned verbs) it sounded like Charlie and his Mexican counterparts decided to ignore Mexican government. Given the problems of corruption, I could understand that. But it would be idiotic.

Of course, I guess they could turn on the programming on the transponders but wait for approvals before marketing the boxes.


----------



## Aransay

dish emxico is here

only inleon and puebala

http://www.dish.com.mx/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=69


----------



## Aransay

recivers

301d
301e
m31 e 
m31d


y only knpow the 301 tsteoen y sue or my dish usa reception 

Wuch oen si he other one
Wich oen is bteter 

What are dhe diffrrence between both


----------



## P Smith

CPU, schematics.


----------



## ahuevos

phrelin said:


> Thank you very much. The way I kept reading it (those darned verbs) it sounded like Charlie and his Mexican counterparts decided to ignore Mexican government. Given the problems of corruption, I could understand that. But it would be idiotic.
> 
> Of course, I guess they could turn on the programming on the transponders but wait for approvals before marketing the boxes.


LOL.... I guess in the end they did go for it like you said phrelin... Only for sale in two states but its on.


----------



## spear61

Interesting. The web page show billing and collection on the Telmex account. So, they might have resolved their regulatory problem ( or not).


----------



## Bill R

Aransay said:


> receivers
> 
> 301d
> 301e
> m31 e
> m31d


Are any of them DVRs? You guys are being short changed if they aren't. DVRs are the only thing that make TV "watachable" for me. And, from my trips to Mexico, I know that you guys have just as many ads (and more "offensive") than we do in the U.S. They need to offer a DVR to Mexican subscribers.


----------



## Bill R

Here is part of a CNN story about the new service:

*EchoStar in joint venture with MVS Comunicaciones*

"_The service will start in Puebla and Leon, Mexico, and will roll out to other parts of the country over the next few months, the companies said.

The new offering will use an existing MVS service, which adds more than 570,000 customers to the joint venture. The MVS service includes sales, billing and collection, installation and customer service.

EchoStar, which sells set-top boxes and provides satellite television services to Dish Network, said customers will be able to lease the set-top box and antenna.

Basic service will include 25 Spanish and English language channels for a monthly fee of 139 pesos ($10.21)._"

Source: http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/apwire/b74833c142a10159f28cc945213cd619.htm


----------



## neljtorres

Aransay said:


> dish emxico is here
> 
> only inleon and puebala
> 
> http://www.dish.com.mx/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=69


 I know you have to be happy!


----------



## phrelin

ahuevos said:


> LOL.... I guess in the end they did go for it like you said phrelin... Only for sale in two states but its on.


Hmmmm. Well, right at the moment I can't get the web site to work. And the old article here in Spanish which supposedly comes from CNNExpansión.com as near as my Spanish and Google can tell says:


> According to sources close to the negotiations, the trade agreement does not require the approval or the Commission Federal de Telecomunicaciones (Cofetel) or the Federal Competition Commission (CFC).


I'm sure I'm just misreading it or its all too complicated for me to understand. Or maybe they got the approvals.

But I'm happy for the residents of the two states if it is all going to work out.

EDIT: I posted the this news release I got today as a new thread Dish Network(R) Launches Pasiones, a New 24-Hour Channel Dedicated to Telenovelas


----------



## Aransay

too many requsts o thewebpage si geting out severa item oday


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

Basically you can join the service with Telnor or Telmex and have the services billed to your phone account. If you default, no matter where you go, through COFATEL they can deny starting up a new phone number through your RFC# (Just like our SS#) and force you to pay first. Both these phone companies report to Trans Union of Mexico... So from what the reps at Telnor mentioned to me is that people with a good payment history can qualify for the service and avoid leasing the equipment on the FIRST receiver.

The leasing of the equipment would be similiar to their packages that they offer with high speed internet buddled with new laptops. Payments to your phone account can be made ANYWHERE, including OXXO'S (7-11's), Commercial Mexicana, Gigante, Ley, and other major retailers including Walmart when you purchase their products. They make a small comission .50 cents but it actually works very well.

Since a majority of the networks in Mexico City already transmit their soap operas and soccer games in HD I wonder if bandwidth with be available for a few of the major stations. 

This is interesting. Saludos.


----------



## DTHguy

What is Segment C and D?


----------



## phrelin

Aransay said:


> too many requsts o thewebpage si geting out severa item oday


The web site seems to be working well this morning. This is good for all Dish customers in the long run.


----------



## Aransay

welcoem apackage images 
red card
reciver 301 etc

jsut to ncpie channel 111 ipn, 122 Cnaal 22 an ch 128 cadena 32 open tv cahnnel are indeed icnluded not emntioen in their website


----------



## Aransay

http://www.network54.com/Forum/176899/thread/1228525075/last-1228532322/Fotos+de+mi+deco+DISH lot of pictures of dish (emxico new dth)


----------



## phrelin

So it's actually working! That's great!


----------



## Aransay

eys but on;ly y 2 markets leon and peubla \Not eyt in themso imrptoants citys laiek emxico, m,otnerey gdualajara or any poteh yet

they where rumso that on modnay they we stryting on monterrey , but but true 

waing anxislsyoe i here in emxico city


----------



## Art7220

Can you change the screen language to English on the receiver?


----------



## phrelin

Art7220 said:


> Can you change the screen language to English on the receiver?


Doesn't look like English is an option in the system.










It looks like the audio alternatives are French, German, Italian, Japanese and Korean.


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> Doesn't look like English is an option in the system.
> 
> It looks like the audio alternatives are French, German, Italian, Japanese and Korean.


Note the arrow up and down at the top of the page ... plus this is the screen used to choose the audio language of channels, not the screen language of the interface. (Menu 6-2) Note the up arrow is missing on the picture below because we're at the top of the list.









It is a different menu on the receiver that changes interface language. (Menu 6-1-9)









Note: The above photos are part of the 311 menus.
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/menus/311/mainmenu.htm


----------



## Aransay

teh ssntrution says taht tehy apply to models
M3IE, M3ID, DP301E y DP301D. 

tehayre stil37 chanel
stilll abel on 2 states only (peubal and leon
stiil 5 tps being used
4 of ehmn with chanenl 37 
i tp PPARNTLE FIRED VUT CLEARED


----------



## Aransay

update

Dish able on meico ity stores january 7 10 am


----------



## Aransay

update
videos added
http://www.dish.com.mx/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=47&Itemid=117


----------



## Aransay

feliz navidad/mery christma oa al he few mexic ucebies of ish emxico 2 citys puebla and leon

Dish AHVE JSUT ADD TO HTEIR WBSITE THE 3 SEMIANTIONATONAL/REGIONAL OPENT TV CHANNNEKLS TEHYC ARY 22,11, AND CADENAS3 VNAAL 28 HTEY AHE ALWATS CARY SIEN THE BEGGING BUT TEHY WHERE NOT RPOMOTING TEHMSTNGELY


----------



## Aransay

reports of dish mexico chanegd to nagra 3


ewports of dropouts weak signal at nights between 1 am an 6 am in puebla mexico


----------



## Aransay

http://www.elsemanario.com.mx/news/news_display.php?story_id=14317

MEXICO, January 8, 2009. - MVS Communications would be in possibility of offering a service of movable satelite television in Mexico, every time his commercial partner Dish Network today presented/displayed in the United States an apparatus that allows to send television signals to movable devices.

Dish Network, supplier of television via satellite that signed an agreement with MVS to enter that market in Mexico, today presented/displayed to its clients in the United States a new recorder of digital video that allows to send signals of satelite television to the screen of a portable computer or to a movable telephone.

The machine that will be available in the American Union as of the first trimester of 2009 will allow the subscribers of Dish to see programs of television "through its screens of television, in its computers in the home, his laptops during trips, their cellular telephones, in his iPhones, and in other" apparatuses, it said Charlie Ergen, chief of a main directorate of Dish, when presenting/displaying the device in the Exhibition the Electronic Product International for the Consumer

The agreement signed between MVS and EchoStar Corporation, matrix of Dish Network, in past November could open the door for the entrance from that new technology to Mexico, since the American company will contribute to the technology the alliance of the two companies, that will take the name of Dish Mexico.

The entrance of the technology presented/displayed by Dish Network would represent a new insult for Sky, company/signature of satelite television property of Television, that until now stays like the dominant company of the sector after the exit of DirecTV IN 2004.

Sky also will have to compete with "an economic" package of satelite television that shortly will be promoted by Dish Mexico and that offers 25 television channels in 139 pesos monthly. (the Weekly Agency, THAT)


----------



## Aransay

tp 12399 delated 
1ppv channel added (wiatinf for more info)


----------



## Aransay

a dish ppv channel ahs start channnel 661


----------



## DTHguy

no ... People + arts!
Discovery Home and Health
Discovery Travel and living
Biography
A&E
Boomerang
USA (but, yes SCI-FI)
SPEED
NATGEO
DISNEY


----------



## Aransay

rum ros abaoust soem test instalsl on emxico city starting enxt monday 

sill 3eing to estt its woudl be a dream


----------



## Aransay

Mvs Mexico city executive isntlaltison wolsd start tomowrrow

Still waitng to test it 
Rmors says 6 citys wouysl start offering the service pachuca, tolcua, an lusi potosi, monterrey, gudalajara and mexico city wepodul start on february


----------



## Art7220

So is there a reason Aransay types like that? What's going on? I'm surprised the spelling cops aren't pouncing like they usually do when people misspell stuff.

As for the Dish Mexico, are there any English programs on it? Or should I keep my 110/119 setup?

N3 huh? Well, at least they'll be as secure as Bell TV is now until the coders start picking on it. Or they start doing Internet Key Sharing. Good luck with that.


----------



## James Long

Art7220 said:


> So is there a reason Aransay types like that? What's going on? I'm surprised the spelling cops aren't pouncing like they usually do when people misspell stuff.


It is due to a disability. Good spelling cops take the day off when it comes to a disability.



Art7220 said:


> As for the Dish Mexico, are there any English programs on it? Or should I keep my 110/119 setup?


If you're not in Mexico keep your American programming package. The 77 footprint is limited enough you may not be able to receive it anyways ... and the US channel lineup is certainly larger.


----------



## Art7220

^ Ah yes well thanks, I'm sorry. Now I get it.


----------



## Aransay

mvs excutive itnaltiosn going ewell


starneg fta euipmnt dotn detct the dish pvp channlk ofr emxico

a saeks ;lady fporm mastv *orignal mutlvison service) is eling me to go tos e her february 16 ause iahe bem loking her cosntantly to try to get dish emxico


----------



## P Smith

Would you try to use same method of obtaining 'uplink' info as JohnH using for Dishnetwork and post similar updates here ?


----------



## Aransay

sure uit woudle eb apelsswure when cian geta an fofciaql systems, right knwo only checking with fta , \\heop to ahcve adishe mxcio uipment soena nd galdlyc olbrote withe veryoen ehre


----------



## Aransay

Only abel in to2 city adn a rpcie increse ebfore laucnhign in mroe 

price increse in dish emxico 10 peso in absic pakge *less than a dollar(
increse abouta dolalr in evry apckage
tryng tofin details soon


----------



## Aransay

iterd of thse but ehre it goes
dish mexico LAUNCH DELAYED AGAIN IN EMXICO CITY

new date: May

socues: mvs emplyes at mvs ofices doay 

iwant dish mexico
i wat it now


----------



## Aransay

DISH en Monterrey, Guadalajara y Cuernavaca. February 4 2009, 10:22 PM 


HUGO A. / Tv Adictos.com.mx 

La señal de DISH llegó a más ciudades: Monterrey, Guadalaja y Cuernavaca. 

A partir de la próxima semana empieza la campaña y promoción oficial. 

Poco a poco se irán sumando ciudades como: San Luís Potosí, Pachuca, toluca y Distrito Federal hasta extenderse por toda la república. 

En cuernavaca, puedes comenzar a suscribirte a partir del martes 10 de febrero, visitando las tiendas TELMEX (donde pagas tu recibo). 

Con dish a solo 139 pesos al mes, podrás disfrutar de NOCTURNINOS y la sintonía del canal 52MX entre otros canales de MVS TELEVISIÓN. 



DISH in Monterrey, Guadalajara and Cuernavaca. February 4 2009, 10:22 p.m. HUGO A./TV Adictos.com.mx The DISH signal arrived at more cities: Monterrey, Guadalaja and Cuernavaca. As of the next week it begins the campaign and official promotion. Little by little they will be added cities like: San Luis Potosí, Pachuca, toluca and Federal District until extending by all the republic. In cuernavaca, you can begin to suscribirte as of Tuesday the 10 of February, visiting stores TELMEX (where payments your receipt). Dish to only 139 pesos to the month, you will be able among others to enjoy NOCTURNINOS and the syntony of the channel 52MX MVS channels TELEVISION.


----------



## Aransay

jsua coretuon tot eh the article
dish has icnrese 10 epsoso to no ´prie eis 149


----------



## Aransay

new cities with dish toaday 

Monterrey, San Luis Potosí, Cuernavaca and Querétaro 

souce:dish.com.mx


ntohinga t emxico city yet stil wiang totewst ti anxiusly


----------



## Aransay

UDPATE INB DISH MEXICO COVERAGE

NOW SINED OF CITYS , THE COVER STATES (PREVISULY ABEL ON ONE MAIN CITY /CAPAITALS(REXCEPT LEON9
NUEVO LEON
GUANAJUAYO
GUERETARO
MORELOS 
SAN LUIS POTOSI 
PUEBLAA


2 NEW STATES ADDED
ESTADO DE MEXICO 
JALISCO


NO MeXICO CITY YET,(we mhousl ebv nextaocridng to eh ciys that tell soon before) e arethe only one missing of the last oens announced , 

i live 15 minutes away in car of a mvs sales point xtly in the lmits between Edod e Mezxico and mexico city , thatwas goin to eb a dish pont he told em xctly o chk doaay , but im not in teh covered staest by dish.com.mx 

riaonciallu noneon wa sqwing it mroe than m, and nothing yet for me 
e


----------



## Aransay

i i n m,ys earch for testigndish, ihvr jtu ge last weak antoeh ngra 2 systetem caleld hitv(siamailr mdoeml of freview in england)


----------



## Aransay

duish mexico know offfialy abel in tlaxcala 

they firts state that ened to call long ditance to ask ofr service,a s previsuly rpeorted by rumros, peubla ois giving se4rvice to the short state of tlaxcala


----------



## Aransay

dish start using promo ad adverts of the system to the tv channels today aocidng to mys orces

stillw aitng to rieb to emxico city


----------



## Raymie

Aransay, it's good to hear. I can see that there are a lot of delays in the D.F., but that the service is definitely coming online in major Mexican cities besides that.


----------



## Aransay

of the cities first anoucned as lauching soon alredy ahev contract empleosy 
df and pachuca hdialgo still msissing


very weirdas you nwo ais palnning fo working with them, they caleld em a few tiem i rpelyd andhten ntohingmt ehy caleld me again i repdon tahts im itneres and nothign this has ben my situions evral tiems sicne 2001 that i first now abtou the proyct then caleld la cja negra w

asking to invest as a reseller by mail, by wbservice, by my firends, at mvs offcies and no luck at all theya slo enevr caleld m backm


----------



## Aransay

sveral people in teh big citys gudlajara and motmnerrey taht contract dish day 1 of sales in their citys, still dosent have the service installed


----------



## Aransay

after 18 days of wait , i guy ht sgned for dish mexico at gudljara jalsico gtoi the service 

nsoervicesto emxico city yet


----------



## Darkman

cool reports aransay .. Glad you're well


----------



## Aransay

apelsure to colaborte }


wne rurmo sya apri l 15th oaachaua hdialgo and emxico city 

bfrutnatly mroe rurmrpos


----------



## Aransay

dish ppv ahs dissppear aording to source


----------



## Aransay

rumso say dosh start betwen tomrorow and saturday on emxico cityu jsut rumroes but eheya re here


----------



## Aransay

nothign todya ond sih website


----------



## Aransay

informytiodnea that a itnern document at msbvs istleling dish sta wopkinh on emxico city on apriu 21


----------



## Aransay

f april 18 has apead today in a newsaper article as eth satrt on mexico cityu


----------



## Aransay

Cadena 3 channel 128on dsih mexico erased fromn dish meicxvo website


----------



## Aransay

3 addds

add 991 ,dmt1 hiden
add 992 dmt2 hiden 
add 993 dmt3 hiden 


chan 128 sill uplinked tryng to fidn is its stil abel or npt


----------



## Aransay

as eysteday channl 28 stil odnsish emxico a vidoe shpwing it here4


----------



## Aransay

UDPATE
FIRST MODUEL OF POINTOF SALE AHS SBEEN ST IN MEXICO CITY AT PZLA CUICULCO (owned by carso) noneattedinga t the meo3emtn yet 


sntoehr cofrnaitmon tahtapril 15 ld eb thebigday for emxico ciyu


----------



## Aransay

chanenl 128 cadena 3 ahstop being rpomtoed but is till in the system

Mexico citydate again chaneg to arpil 19 11am

some cmenu screen s

http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768...2/Curioseando+por+el+men%FA+del+receptor+Dish


----------



## Aransay

several udaptes at 77 w est



new tranponders
add TP 12253V 
add tp 12369 V 


4 regular trnponders in service 

1231IV 
12426 V 
12486 V 

1253 9H 


new temp channels hdiden/not able

205 TMP 01 FOX 
206 TMP 02 HALLMARK 
207 TMP 03 FX 
208 TMP 04 FOX LIFE 
209 TMP 05 UTILISIMA 
213 TMP 06 AXN 
214 TMP 07 A&E 
216 TMP 08 PEOPLE AND ARTS 
219 TMP 09 ANTENA 3 
253 TMP 10 VH1 
303 TMP 11 PLAYHOUSE DISNEY CHANNEL 
312 TMP 12 ZAZ 
403 TMP 13 DISCOVERY HOME & HEALTH 
412 TMP 14 NAT GEO 
414 TMP 15 BIO CHANNEL 
416 TMP 16 ARTS 
702 TMP 17 CNN ESPAÑOL 
703 TMP 18 CNN INT 


previsuly reported stiill hdidden/ not able

991 DMT 1 
992 DMT 2 
993 DMT 3


----------



## Aransay

dih ofialy satrt inb emxico city bntu remvoing channel 128 cadena 3

in it apcle it add arts, calssic arts shwocas,e thewors vahenl


----------



## Aransay

http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768...tala+rapido+en+D.F.%2C+Falta+de+informaci%F3n

info isnapnish
pcutres of the uipment being sued, in emxico city they are nto using the dish 500 anetans being used in other mexican citiess

teh v anetnas are red


----------



## Paul Secic

Aransay said:


> http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768...tala+rapido+en+D.F.%2C+Falta+de+informaci%F3n
> 
> info isnapnish
> pcutres of the uipment being sued, in emxico city they are nto using the dish 500 anetans being used in other mexican citiess
> 
> teh v anetnas are red


Congrats Enjoy!


----------



## Aransay

http://www.dish.com.mx/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=54

arst nwo aprpear indishemxico website and cdena 3 delted

sad that tgreat tv hanel isopepd an th one ofthe wors ones added in it palce

Im my case iwoudl wait until they fofer the possisbility o fthe hdien chanenls, ornd the opiona 2 tv epr hsoeu that whayt i ned

ToDay the only offe 1 tv per house

TEH CPIURE QUALITY IS ECLNT, LTBETTER ANA ANY OHER OEN , NOCMRPESSION, GREAT COLROS, , TH PRIE SICHEP BUTEVRY FEW CHAENSL, ODL UIMENS SAD TEHY DONTGVIE SU ATHE ALA DELA HOEP IT IRMEPS SON

INTERESTIGNT EHY NEW RED ANETANS JSUT FOR MEXICO CITY AHT Y E PCITURE SHOWS


----------



## neljtorres

Congratulations Aransay!


----------



## Aransay

thx for all

unfrutnatly only 1 tv per hosue polci make m to wiat

we relyned muti roomn a t lest2 for em when dish gvie sme eh opion i sign inmediatly.


----------



## phrelin

Aransay said:


> http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768...tala+rapido+en+D.F.%2C+Falta+de+informaci%F3n
> 
> info isnapnish
> pcutres of the uipment being sued, in emxico city they are nto using the dish 500 anetans being used in other mexican citiess
> 
> teh v anetnas are red


A red dish? That certainly would be a good way to get the attention of an obnoxious homeowners association.:grin:


----------



## Aransay

Iahevnt sen oen fo ose red dishes i yet but conisuly serchign for oen 
when i see oen proems totake apicture


----------



## spear61

Aransay;

Do you know which transponders they are using?


----------



## Aransay

test ones&news 
12253 V 
12369 V 

Regular 
12311 V 
12426 V 
12486 V 
12530 H 

new ifo the red netans re very small unfurtunatly less than 60cm


----------



## spear61

Aransay said:


> test ones&news
> 12253 V
> 12369 V
> 
> Regular
> 12311 V
> 12426 V
> 12486 V
> 12530 H
> 
> new ifo the red netans re very small unfurtunatly less than 60cm


You probably will see many more channels since 8 transponders are assigned to the DishMexico service.


----------



## Aransay

mnsycoruces say 13 tp for mexico ywas told that2 month ago

bsuats alwayevrything si subejt to change

rival in emxico sky mexico use 12 tp over cormepssed

pic of the red anetan limtied editon for emxico city sinalls only 
too small 
http://www.network54.com/Forum/176899/thread/1240425433/last-1240607120/Nuevos+suscriptores+Dish!


----------



## P Smith

bloody Dish


----------



## Aransay

ksut divoer it at youtube


----------



## Aransay

http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768...t-1240781087/mas+fotos+del+plato+rojo+dish+df


----------



## phrelin

Aransay said:


> http://www.network54.com/Forum/1768...t-1240781087/mas+fotos+del+plato+rojo+dish+df


Those are really red.


----------



## Nation2540

Does it have 77w


----------



## Aransay

http://www.rapidtvnews.com/index.php/200904263700/charlie-ergen-remembers-the-alamo.html 
26-04-2009

Echostar is quietly invading Mexico, with its Dish Mexico DTH pay-TV operation. Charlie Ergens Echostar is working in alliance with MVS Comunicaciones, and competing head-to-head with Sky Mexico which has no relationship with Rupert Murdoch, but is controlled by Grupo Televisa, the nations biggest broadcaster. Mexico is a huge market.

Mexico has a target audience of some 18m pay-TV and the Echostar consortium says it has a clear opportunity in 12m of those homes. First line of attack is an ultra-cheap basic bundle of channels costing just 149 Pesos (about $11) a month, with free installation, free PVR receiver, and including Cinemax free for one year. Second line strength comes from Echostars agreement with fixed-line telco giant Telmex, backed by billionaire Carlos Slim, to send out Dish Mexicos bills.

Echostars Telmex deal gets around a local prohibition that bars them from entering the pay-TV market directly. But Telmex has some major clout. It is already Mexicos major ISP with an 80% market share, and has a growing IPTV business, and it has a huge retail presence in the country.

Dish Mexico is now active in 10 of Mexicos largest cities. Echostar will eventually use QuetzSat-1, a satellite owned by SES of Betzdorf (with Mexican partners), but wholly leased to Echostar. QuetzSat-1 will be launched later in 2011. Meanwhile Dish Mexico is using an older Echostar satellite temporarily located at 77 deg West for its service.

"This joint venture between MVS and EchoStar makes it possible for a large sector of Mexico's growing population to receive a popular lineup of all digital television channels at an attractive price," said Charlie Ergen, CEO of EchoStar Corporation. "The opportunity to partner with MVS for a variety of services creates an exciting opportunity for EchoStar as we enter the Mexican market."

© Rapid TV News 2009

NOTES
NO FRTEE DVR AND NO FREE CINEMAX IF TIA WA S THE CSE I WOULA DLY SIGN UP . AS ALWAYS CHARLI SPEKING ERRORNISULY


----------



## Aransay

24 de abril de 2009.

Tiempo de Negocios 
Darío Celis

Capitalizan Dish.

MVS y EchoStar acaban de concretar un nuevo aumento de capital en Dish México. Se inyectaron 150 millones de dólares más, con lo cual se llegó a un monto de 300 millones de dólares que ya amerita un aval de la Comisión Federal de Competencia a la sociedad. Se cree que una vez que el mes entrante se dé el consentimiento, las firmas de Joaquín Vargas y Charles Ergen podrán presionar a Televisa para obtener sus canales abiertos en condiciones más accesibles.

http://www.exonline.com.mx/diario/columna/579161

Resume, 150 million dollares mire invested

Tiak vakue of investemnt of dish mexico 300 million dolars


----------



## spear61

Some data from the current Echostar Financial Report

"QuetzSat-1 Lease Agreement. During November 2008, we entered into a ten-year satellite service agreement with SES, which provides, among other things, for the provision by SES to us of service on 32 DBS transponders on the QuetzSat-1 satellite expected to be placed in service at the 77 degree orbital location. During November 2008, we also entered into a transponder service agreement (“QuetzSat-1 Transponder Agreement”) with DISH Network pursuant to which they will receive service from us on 24 of the DBS transponders on QuetzSat-1. The remaining eight DBS transponders on QuetzSat-1 are expected to be used by DISH Mexico. "

"Related Party Transactions with DISH Mexico 
During November 2008, we entered into a joint venture for a direct-to-home, or DTH, service in Mexico known as DISH Mexico, S. de R.L. de C.V., or DISH Mexico. Pursuant to these arrangements, we provide certain broadcast services and satellite capacity and may sell hardware such as digital set-top boxes and related equipment to DISH Mexico. Subject to a number of conditions, including regulatory approvals and compliance with various other arrangements, we committed to provide approximately $112 million of value over an initial ten year period, of which $26 million has been satisfied in the form of cash, equipment and services, leaving $86 million remaining under this commitment. Of the remaining commitment, approximately $37 million is expected to be paid in cash and the remaining amounts may be satisfied in the form of certain services or equipment. "


----------



## rocatman

spear61 said:


> Some data from the current Echostar Financial Report
> 
> "QuetzSat-1 Lease Agreement. During November 2008, we entered into a ten-year satellite service agreement with SES, which provides, among other things, for the provision by SES to us of service on 32 DBS transponders on the QuetzSat-1 satellite expected to be placed in service at the 77 degree orbital location. During November 2008, we also entered into a transponder service agreement ("QuetzSat-1 Transponder Agreement") with DISH Network pursuant to which they will receive service from us on 24 of the DBS transponders on QuetzSat-1. The remaining eight DBS transponders on QuetzSat-1 are expected to be used by DISH Mexico. "
> 
> "Related Party Transactions with DISH Mexico
> During November 2008, we entered into a joint venture for a direct-to-home, or DTH, service in Mexico known as DISH Mexico, S. de R.L. de C.V., or DISH Mexico. Pursuant to these arrangements, we provide certain broadcast services and satellite capacity and may sell hardware such as digital set-top boxes and related equipment to DISH Mexico. Subject to a number of conditions, including regulatory approvals and compliance with various other arrangements, we committed to provide approximately $112 million of value over an initial ten year period, of which $26 million has been satisfied in the form of cash, equipment and services, leaving $86 million remaining under this commitment. Of the remaining commitment, approximately $37 million is expected to be paid in cash and the remaining amounts may be satisfied in the form of certain services or equipment. "


Mexico could be a good growth area for Dish. Still wonder if Mexico is going to get a lot of used/MEPG-2 receivers as Dish converts its U.S. customers to MPEG-4. This would enable Dish to keep both their subscriber costs down and the subscription costs lower for Mexican customers.


----------



## Aransay

yes tehy ar seninig usolrd refurbishedmpge2 uiment

rceviers
301e
301 d

m31 d
m31 d 

gudie similiar to 311

unfurtunatly oen uipmen ep accoun evry sad

the hpuld gvie u eh option o uy the enw receviers in poporty for thsoe of su that can foford hem

nor dvr yet 
1 tv per account notensisons


----------



## Aransay

some of the testing channels are ready redy to go in dish emixco


3 to basis psckage
8 to a new basico plus apakage +1 nick jr not previsly repored


----------



## Aransay

New channel uplinked to 77 west channel 508 

500 range in dish emxico is for sports


----------



## Aransay

http://desa.dish.com.mx/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=54

internal7devolpemn dish e,xcio wepge


----------



## Aransay

acod9ing to rtah wbeasie
3 chaensl for abci
9 or baci o plsu


ofx enwtrosk sill waiting


----------



## Aransay

new rpcies adn apckges soont o eb launched
http://desa.dish.com.mx/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=69

note; sill now fox channael , tha tar ealdy uplinekd

aslo 3 mt chanels wiatin adn asprot chanenl 50'98 (nod eyt dientifyd)

nick jr still mot uplinekd ( or meybe si n woen fo thsoe 90 dt chanels


----------



## Aransay

Sal tehcanenl unthe tienral webapge became abel

domsosow detausls


----------



## Aransay

AXN -213 
A&E -214 
P+ART -216 
ANTN3 -219 
VH1 -253 
PLAYH -303 
NIKJR -306 
ZAZ -312 
DH&H -403 
BIO -414 
CNNE -702 
CNNI -703

RPEIVSLY TEMSP ,RENAMED AND BECOME ABLE 

NEW BASCIO PLUS PACKAGE 8 CHANNEL
3 CHANNEL TO BASIC NO 31

128 CADENA 3 RENVOIED/ SILL UPLINKED NOT ABLE 
STILL AS TMP CHANENLES HDIDEN/NOT ABLE 
205 TEMP 1 FOX 

206 TEMP 2 HALLMARK 
207 TEMP 3 FX 

208 TEMP 4 FOX LIFE 
209 TEMP 5 UTILISIMA 
412 TEMP 14 NAT GEO 

508 TEMP 19 ? SPORTS?¡ HIDDEN 

lHDIEN NOT ABEL PREVISULY UPLINKED 
991 DMT 1 
992 DMT 2 
993 DMT 3 

NW HDIDIEN NOT ABLE 
994 DMT 4 
995 DMT 5 
996 DMT 2 

TOTAL NUEMR OF CHANNELS IN TEH SYTEM : 63


----------



## Aransay

coorection zaz , divoery hetlth and cnn enb spañol are bel


teh 9 basico plsu cahneel aepar only i red 

Basico wplus woduelb abel middle june


----------



## Aransay

chanenl 100a ddedded dish hoem showin extv fta 


new tp fired on today tp 23 or 12545 no channels yet


----------



## Darkman

Nice reportng, as always, Aransay


----------



## dbspr

cool channel i want P&A here in PR again.


----------



## Aransay

Do anyoen know when can we expect the arvial of echostar 1 at 77 west+

also dish emxico ahs start offering 322 receivers bu5t only to new custumers, existing custumer cant ask f it ba


rmuros says that they are lredy dvr impoted at dish mexico! mvs ofcies raoun 5000 dvr idont know aht mdoel or when tehy ar ebecomign abels rumsosays s agout!september ith the fox chanenl being etsted!hdien! as tempas


----------



## BobaBird

E*1 should arrive about Aug 21.


----------



## minbari

Aransay - my mother-in-law lives in Guadalajra - is Dish going to be available there? If so - do you know if it will be available in English? She's an ex-pat who has lived in Guad for 22 years. I know about pirates - but is the US type Dish programming going to be available in Mx?

Thanks
Ken


----------



## Aransay

ish emxicoian rpoaming aklredy abel in gdulajra

their no logner priacy of dish sua promming everything switched to nagra 3


----------



## minbari

Aransay said:


> ish emxicoian rpoaming aklredy abel in gdulajra
> 
> their no logner priacy of dish sua promming everything switched to nagra 3


Aransay - Donde esta la informacion sobre de Dish Mexicano? Hay un "website"? Nagra 3 - hay programas en espanol o ingles? Mi suegra no conoce niguna tienda que tiene informacion sobre Dish. Mi esposa esta in Guadalajara ahora por una visite con su madre.

Gracias por su asistencia!


----------



## Aransay

WWW.DISH.COM.MX

RPAOAMIGN MSOTLY IN SPNISH
SVERAL CHANNNEL HavE SAP IN ënglish

soem are neglsih spoken withs apnsih subtityles


----------



## minbari

Gracias Aransay!


----------



## Aransay

UDPAETS DISH MEXICO CHART

TP 22 12530H DELETED CAHNNNELS MVOED TO TP 23 1254V 


NOW DISH EMXICO ONLY USE V TP

DMT 4 994 AND DMT 5 995 LEFT

PRPERATIOSN FOR eCHO 1 aRRVIAL MAYBE?


----------



## Aransay

udpaetd linueop

dish emxico christmast publicity

http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m419/markonetwork/scan0004-1.jpg

http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m419/markonetwork/scan0005-1.jpg


----------



## Darkman

Wow .. Aransay didn't visit for almost a year now ... 

Aransay .. Ara you OK?


----------



## Aransay

sory b abndoning eth forum , i ahev been ahving joB/technicahel na d familiy issusus


i i no logner have my dish iinstall canel my grey sucription, 


my dishes have been mvoed by my bilding adminsitrtor , ahevnt fin soemon to put ethm up again, ai ahevs evral dishes, but ufnrutunatly unistalels
NZIT:HAVING FIND SOEMON TO PUT MY DISHES UP AGAIN

IA CAME HERE WITH A BIG UDPATE


77 WEST ECHOSTAR1 AND ECHSOTAR 8 AMDINITRTION AHS BEN TRNFERED TO QUETZAT DEEMXCIO S DE RL 

INCREDIBALITYU ECHOSTAR 4 IS MOVING gain to new psosion ang pding back to echostar controll at 86 w (i think notc omepeltly sure)

ALSO next modnay i would start bettesting a new fiebr to home service totalplay.com.mx similair to sua verizon fios fre for 3 months

a


----------



## RasputinAXP

Aransay said:


> sorry about abandoning the forum, i have been having job/technical and family issues
> 
> I no longer have my dish installed, canceled my (grey) subscription
> 
> My dishes have been moved by my building administrator, haven't found someone to put them up again. I have several dished but unfortunately uninstalled.
> 
> Have to find someone to put my dishes up again.
> 
> I came here with a big update:
> 
> 77 West Echostar 1 and Echostar 8 administration has been transferred to Quetzsat de Mexico
> 
> Incredibly Echostar 4 is moving again to a new posiiton and going back to Echostar control at 86W (I think, not completely sure)
> 
> ALSO next Monday I will start testing a new fiber to the home service (totalplay.com.mx) similar to USA Verizon FIOS for 3 months.


Glad to hear you're ok! Let us know how the fiber works out.


----------



## Darkman

Glad to hear you are OK, Aransay ...

You are like me now .. I am dishless also (sold the house etc)

----------

*RasputinAXP*

Good job on translating Aransay 

You translate him good!


----------



## Aransay

On September 17, 2010, the Satellite Division consented to the transfer of control of the EchoStar 8 space station, authorized to operate by the Federal Communications Commission in the 12.2-12.7 GHz (space-to-Earth) and 17.3-17.8 GHz (Earth-to-space) frequency bands at the 77º W.L. orbital location, from EchoStar Corporation to QuetzSat, S. de R.L. de C.V., operating under authorization from the Secretaría de Comunicaciones y Transportes and the Comisión Federal de Telecomunicaciones of Mexico. Consent to this transfer will become effective at 04:01 UTC, September 22, 2010, at which time EchoStar's FCC authorization for EchoStar 8 will be terminated. 

On September 17, 2010, the Satellite Division consented to the transfer of control of the EchoStar 1 space station, authorized to operate by the Federal Communications Commission in the 12.2-12.7 GHz (space-to-Earth) and 17.3-17.8 GHz (Earth-to-space) frequency bands at the 77.15º W.L. orbital location, from DISH Operating L.L.C. to QuetzSat, S. de R.L. de C.V., operating under authorization from the Secretaría de Comunicaciones y Transportes and the Comisión Federal de Telecomunicaciones of Mexico. Consent to this transfer will become effective at 04:01 UTC, September 22, 2010, at which time Echo's FCC authorization for EchoStar 1 will be terminated. 

Me parece extraño porque el E8 sigue lleno de canales locales gringos y tiene actualizaciones en lyngsat tan recientes como el 16 de septiembre de 2010 

¿otra noticia interesante? el E4 está moribundo ¿lo deorbitarán? ¡NO! lo moverán a la posición orbital 86.5W 

By this application, and pursuant to Section 25.120(b)(4) of the Commissions rules, 47 C.F.R. § 25.120(b)(4), EchoStar Corporation (EchoStar) respectfully requests Special Temporary Authority (STA) to operate in the Direct Broadcast Satellite (DBS) service at the 86.5º W.L. orbital location for a period of 30 days. Specifically, EchoStar requests STA to operate on the DBS frequencies of that location by using the EchoStar 4 satellite. In parallel with this application, EchoStar requests STA to move the EchoStar 4 satellite from the 77º W.L. orbital location, where it is currently stationed as a Mexican-licensed satellite, to 86.5º W.L. 

fuente: documentos oficiales públicos de la FCC, Estados Unidos.


----------



## Aransay

http://www.network54.com/Realm/tmp/1292610014.JPG

AD IANA EMCI9O NEWSPAPEF

IMAGES HIDDEN INW EBSITE AHDIEN IN EB IF SOEMN CNA CES DE UPLINK DA WOUDLE GALDY APRECIATES
http://www.dish.com.mx /pagos/dishtmx/images/nuevospaquetes/allaccessHD_08.jpg

http://www.dish.com.mx /pagos/dishtmx/images/nuevospaquetes/AllaccessPlusHD.png

http://www.dish.com.mx/pagos/dishtmx/images/nuevospaquetes/allaccessHD_08.jpg


----------



## P Smith

Aransay, if you have DVB-S PCI/USB card, use TSReaderLite and record a ~500 KB of PID_0010 and PID_0011, then we can help to create a full list of channels for the service in Mexico.


----------



## Aransay

ist asad stroy i dont haev a dvb c<rd or hd fta , i have sverla dishes un installeld by my buidling administration dession sverla oens destroyed sevral moved and dont ahev anyoen to re aim my dishes now


----------



## Aransay

channnels fired up

901 Universal HD 
908 Sony HD 
920 Space HD 
956 History HD 
960 FOX Sports HD 
970 TNTHD 




Can somone psle find in with trndpdoenr /staelite ar etehy lcated a t 77 west


----------



## P Smith

I think guys in FL or TX could pick the beams, if someone with DVB-S card will catch pid 10h and 11h, we could parse it, then uplink post comes up more likely.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> I think guys in FL or TX could pick the beams, if someone with DVB-S card will catch pid 10h and 11h, we could parse it, then uplink post comes up more likely.


Roughly:









I'm not even on that map!


----------



## P Smith

What that yellow color mean ? 3m reflector ?


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> What that yellow color mean ? 3m reflector ?


Where it fades to nothing certainly.

Red line 48.8 dBW (70 cm), edge of blue 48.8 dBW (80 cm), edge of yellow 39.8 dBW (135 cm) according to the similar, yet more detailed, SatBeams map.

That would be an estimate that would only be accurate if that is the actual beam in use and the full power reported was being put out by the satellite. And RF doesn't stop at lines on an estimate so a bigger dish might be needed.


----------



## P Smith

Then TX ppl could get it off any normal dish. Someone from TX ?!


----------



## P Smith

Do we certainly know, it is E*8, not E*4 or E*1 serving Dish Mexico there ?


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Do we certainly know, it is E*8, not E*4 or E*1 serving Dish Mexico there ?


I'm not sure ... upon further review it appears my drawing is closer to E1. (49.1 dBW red line - 65cm, 47.1 dBW blue shaded - 75cm, 40.1 dBW yellow shaded - 130cm.)









E1 appears to be the best of the three coverages and was designed for odd transponders. With the age of the satellites involved there could be a mix.

I'm pretty sure E8 is used for the US (and not the others) as the DISH quarterly report notes DISH leasing use of E8 from EchoStar and not the others.


----------



## Aransay

previsly lonñly echostasr 4 was being used fpr emxico, but hchsoatr 4 already was moved to anoehr test possion 86w i think sicne teh mvoed we don t knwo ehre tehcannel where trnfers if echo1 or echo 8


quezat new sateli woudl eb thre by year end


----------



## James Long

Aransay said:


> previsly lonñly echostasr 4 was being used fpr emxico, but hchsoatr 4 already was moved to anoehr test possion 86w i think sicne teh mvoed we don t knwo ehre tehcannel where trnfers if echo1 or echo 8


All three are still at 77 (nominal) per the US government.



> quezat new sateli woudl eb thre by year end


I'd like to see a firm date on that. June 4th, 2011 is one date I can find.


----------



## rocatman

James Long said:


> All three are still at 77 (nominal) per the US government.
> 
> I'd like to see a firm date on that. June 4th, 2011 is one date I can find.


There was a launch date for QuetzSat-1 of August 2011 and then it was listed as November and now it is listed as third quarter 2011 which would mean sometime between July and September. These dates are from another website that is fairly reliable. The FCC filing for it should be interesting. Expect a large number of spotbeams in the U.S. but one thing that Dish should do with the design is have a spotbeam for the Caribbean especially for Puerto Rico that uses all 24 TPs that Dish has use of in the U.S.


----------



## James Long

rocatman said:


> The FCC filing for it should be interesting. Expect a large number of spotbeams in the U.S. but one thing that Dish should do with the design is have a spotbeam for the Caribbean especially for Puerto Rico that uses all 24 TPs that Dish has use of in the U.S.


Probably the most anticipated satellite filing over the past several years, at least for those who look at them.

I agree with you on the Caribbean ... I'd like to see a complete Caribbean coverage spot for EchoStar to compete with DirecTV in that area.

I also expect some ConUS transponders (southern ConUS) ... not that they are needed but I wonder how many spots they can run on a single satellite. Ciel-1 is 16 ConUS48 or Canada + 16 used for spots (including AK/HI spots). Using 24 transponders for spots seems like it would take a lot of power. A design similar to Ciel-1 with US centric spots and either ConUS (south) or Mexico coverage on the non-spot beam transponders ... with the Caribbean islands served by additional spots.


----------



## rocatman

James Long said:


> I also expect some ConUS transponders (southern ConUS) ... not that they are needed but I wonder how many spots they can run on a single satellite. Ciel-1 is 16 ConUS48 or Canada + 16 used for spots (including AK/HI spots). Using 24 transponders for spots seems like it would take a lot of power. A design similar to Ciel-1 with US centric spots and either ConUS (south) or Mexico coverage on the non-spot beam transponders ... with the Caribbean islands served by additional spots.


There are a couple of factors one needs to consider when comparing QuetzSat-1 to Ciel-2 (E-5 was actually called Ciel-1). First is the technology advancement for satellite power especially batteries so today's satellites can be designed with greater power capabilities. Second is the power needed to provide 8 TPs over all of Mexico versus 16 TPs over most of the U.S. Half as many TPs over probably less than 1/3 the area. In addition, because Mexico is closer to the equator where all geostationary satellites are located, there is less signal loss from the downlink going through less atmosphere especially when considering rainfade. It appears the Mexico service will come from only the 77 W satellite so the subscriber dishes can be pointed only at that satellite location instead of trying to focus the dish to pick up three locations. Therefore the total power needed to provide the 8 TPs to Mexico will be much less than the power needed for the 16 CONUS TPs from Ciel-2 and allow for greater power to be used for the U.S. spotbeams.


----------



## James Long

rocatman said:


> There are a couple of factors one needs to consider when comparing QuetzSat-1 to Ciel-2 (E-5 was actually called Ciel-1). First is the technology advancement for satellite power especially batteries so today's satellites can be designed with greater power capabilities. Second is the power needed to provide 8 TPs over all of Mexico versus 16 TPs over most of the U.S. Half as many TPs over probably less than 1/3 the area. In addition, because Mexico is closer to the equator where all geostationary satellites are located, there is less signal loss from the downlink going through less atmosphere especially when considering rainfade. It appears the Mexico service will come from only the 77 W satellite so the subscriber dishes can be pointed only at that satellite location instead of trying to focus the dish to pick up three locations. Therefore the total power needed to provide the 8 TPs to Mexico will be much less than the power needed for the 16 CONUS TPs from Ciel-2 and allow for greater power to be used for the U.S. spotbeams.


Makes sense ... and thanks for reading what I meant (Ciel-2) instead of what I wrote (Ciel-1).


----------



## Aransay

chanennel 260 htv added to baccio+ package


----------



## Aransay

chan nel 260 htv able


----------



## Aransay

chanel 260 htv able at abscio+m`packaqge


----------



## P Smith

Aransay said:


> chanennel 260 htv added to baccio+ package


Actually it's wrong thread, give me a minutes I'll post full info somewhere (if Mods will find a forum for Dish Mexico Uplink reports elsewhere).


----------



## James Long

Dish Mexico Uplink Activity moved to it's own thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188595

I believe it is best to continue these discussions in the General Satellite forum where both threads have been moved.


----------



## timekeeper

This SAT has been up for awhile. Doesn't anybody question why Aransay can't receive them?


----------



## P Smith

He is following dish mex SERVICE since it began at 77W.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Dish Mexico has been a phenomenal success. It reached the 1M sub mark in record time (it took Sky over 7 years to get there), and also forced Sky Mexico to offer a low-end package that, predictably, cannibalized its higher-end offering. Despite not being able to offer Televisa's OTA channels (TV owns SKY, and refuses to license its channels unless Dish Mexico also carries all of its cable channels), Dish Mexico, at 20 dollars a month, has upended the PayTv market.


----------



## shion

rocatman said:


> [...] Therefore the total power needed to provide the 8 TPs to Mexico will be much less than the power needed for the 16 CONUS TPs from Ciel-2 and allow for greater power to be used for the U.S. spotbeams.


I don't know, maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but if they keep using just 8TPs for Mexico service after Quetzsat 1 is launched will be a joke, more capacity is needed, specially for HD channels, the package with 6 HD channels is very poor.

Thanks for this thread
dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188595
I hope for regular updates


----------



## Aransay

Next Topic >> Indice

Demora lanzamiento del satélite servicios dish
January 21 2011 at 11:40 AM annieve (Acceso Annieve)
de la dirección IP 200.57.69.163

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Demora en el lanzamiento del satélite QuetzSat-1

Originalmente programado para lanzarse en el segundo trimestre del 2011, el satélite de QuetzSat S. de R.L. de C.V. 
http://www.satbeams.com/satellites?id=2430) será lanzado por el vehículo Proton-M/Breeze M en noviembre. 
El manifiesto de lanzamiento de ILS indica que en la lista de espera están:

2011.03.31 Proton-M/Breeze M SES-3 y KazSat-2 ILS-65 
2011.05.00 Proton-M/Breeze M Telstar 14R ILS-66 
2011.06.00 Proton-M/Breeze M SES-4 ILS-67 
2011.06.00 Proton-M/Breeze M Cosmos-Garpun N-1 Khrunichev 
2011.06.00 Proton-M/Breeze M ViaSat 1 ILS-68 
2011.07.00 Proton-M/Breeze M Luch 5A y Amos 5 ILS-69 
2011.07.00 Proton-M/Breeze M Telcom 3 y Express MD-2 Khrunichev 
2011.09.00 Proton-M/Breeze M Asiasat 7 ILS-70 
2011.09.25 Proton-M/Block DM GLONASS-M33, M34 y M35 Khrunichev 
2011.10.00 Proton-M/Breeze M EuropaSat ILS-71 
2011.11.00 Proton-M/Breeze M QuetzSat 1 ILS-72

Hasta entonces podremos acceder a mayor capacidad espacial para los servicios de Dish en México. 
Actualmente sólo operan 8 transpondedores de 24 MHz desde los satélites EchoStar 1, 4 y 8 en 77°W. 
Con el satélite QuetzSat-1 la capacidad se incrementará a 24 transpondedores de 24 MHz.


----------



## P Smith

[Perhaps replace your last post with Google translated one ? ]


----------



## James Long

Aransay said:


> Demora en el lanzamiento del satélite QuetzSat-1
> 
> Originalmente programado para lanzarse en el segundo trimestre del 2011, el satélite de QuetzSat S. de R.L. de C.V.
> http://www.satbeams.com/satellites?id=2430) será lanzado por el vehículo Proton-M/Breeze M en noviembre.
> El manifiesto de lanzamiento de ILS indica que en la lista de espera están:


Delay in satellite launch QuetzSat-1

Originally scheduled to launch in the second quarter of 2011, S. QuetzSat satellite of R.L. de CV http://www.satbeams.com/satellites?id=2430 will be released by the vehicle Proton-M/Breeze M in November.

The ILS launch manifest indicates that the waiting list are:


> 2011.03.31 Proton-M/Breeze M SES-3 y KazSat-2 ILS-65
> 2011.05.00 Proton-M/Breeze M Telstar 14R ILS-66
> 2011.06.00 Proton-M/Breeze M SES-4 ILS-67
> 2011.06.00 Proton-M/Breeze M Cosmos-Garpun N-1 Khrunichev
> 2011.06.00 Proton-M/Breeze M ViaSat 1 ILS-68
> 2011.07.00 Proton-M/Breeze M Luch 5A y Amos 5 ILS-69
> 2011.07.00 Proton-M/Breeze M Telcom 3 y Express MD-2 Khrunichev
> 2011.09.00 Proton-M/Breeze M Asiasat 7 ILS-70
> 2011.09.25 Proton-M/Block DM GLONASS-M33, M34 y M35 Khrunichev
> 2011.10.00 Proton-M/Breeze M EuropaSat ILS-71
> 2011.11.00 Proton-M/Breeze M QuetzSat 1 ILS-72
> 
> Hasta entonces podremos acceder a mayor capacidad espacial para los servicios de Dish en México.
> Actualmente sólo operan 8 transpondedores de 24 MHz desde los satélites EchoStar 1, 4 y 8 en 77°W.
> Con el satélite QuetzSat-1 la capacidad se incrementará a 24 transpondedores de 24 MHz.


Then we can access more space capacity for Dish service in Mexico.
Currently only run 8 24 MHz transponders from EchoStar satellites 1, 4 and 8 at 77 ° W.
With QuetzSat-1 satellite capacity will increase to 24 transponders of 24 MHz

--
Good (for Mexicans) to see 24 transponders to Mexico on QuetzSat-1, although I expect that those 24 will be used for spot beams in the space between the Mexican coverage and protected Canadian coverage (and the remaining 8 transponders can be used for spotbeams along the Mexican border).

Not so good to see a November launch date ... but 2011 is better than 2012.


----------



## shion

Sadly that's wrong information, those 24 transponders are leased to Dish Network USA

dish.client.shareholder.com/annuals.cfm

Leaving only 8 TPs to Mexico, and I'm wondering if they will never increase the offer of 6 HD channels, I'm very disappointed.


----------



## James Long

shion said:


> Sadly that's wrong information, those 24 transponders are leased to Dish Network USA
> 
> dish.client.shareholder.com/annuals.cfm
> 
> Leaving only 8 TPs to Mexico, and I'm wondering if they will never increase the offer of 6 HD channels, I'm very disappointed.


I read the statement as currently they are limited to 8 TPs but in the future with QuetzSat-1 capacity will increase.

It is possible to have full Mexico coverage on 24 TPs and still reuse those transponders outside of Mexico ... it just restricts the US use to further away from the Mexican border. The 8 TPs not used by Mexico could be used (and reused) for markets along the Mexican border.

The current is 8 Mexico and 24 US ... but that is on the current old satellites at 77. QuetzSat-1 will be a better satellite.

BTW: The source of Aransay's post is apparently http://www.network54.com/Forum/176899/thread/1295631636/last-1295660941 (translated)

Hmmm .... apparently the person in that thread was reading EchoStar's lease of 24 TPs on QuetzSat-1 for US use as a lease of 24 TPs for Mexican use. The link he uses to back up the 24 TP claim is the one shion provided for the US lease. So back to status quo. No confirmation of more than 8 TP use in Mexico. Although, it is possible.


----------



## shion

Today, changes on TP3: mirror of ch202 in ch152

too bad there's no updates in this thread dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188595


----------



## Aransay

chanbnel 152 is new chabnnnel nuemrb of 52mx easie tor emebr, but as it was opentv 

tdoay chanel 202 shoul stop brodcsting 52mx 

tehres ahdiden chanel in shi emxico nto eyt able


----------



## shion

Original article
Mientras el sector de telecomunicaciones mexicano vive tiempos tormentosos, en una fábrica de Palo Alto, California, se dan los últimos ajustes al satélite QuetzSat 1, cuyo lanzamiento está estimado para este verano desde el cosmódromo de Baikonur en Kazajistán y que servirá para robustecer la flota de tres satélites que operan para el servicio de televisión satelital Dish, lo que significará más dolores de cabeza para Sky, que hoy depende de un sólo satélite de la empresa Intelsat.

http://blogs.cnnexpansion.com/informacion-privilegiada/?p=2391

Google traslated
While the Mexican telecommunications sector lives stormy times, at a factory in Palo Alto, California, will give the final adjustments to the satellite QuetzSat 1, which is estimated for release this summer from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan and will serve to strengthen fleet of three satellites that operate to the Dish satellite television service, which will mean more headaches for Sky, which now depends on a single satellite company Intelsat.

I've found many different launch dates

Q3 2001 (july-september)
http://www.ses.com/ses/siteSections/services/satellitefleet/upcoming-launches/index.php

July 30 2011
http://www.zarya.info/Calendar.php

November
http://www.satelliteonthenet.co.uk/index.php/launch-schedule


----------



## Aransay

imr eciving reprots of emxican dish mexico suer reprotign several channels oof air


----------



## Aransay

telemx telphoen line + 32 channnels ( 22 vdieo ´10 audio) = 299 pesoos

dih bsic tv apckaeg is 149 with 37 tv channel´10 udisos
relvant eth promete fo and natgeo currntlky "exlsusiev in dth" toe mxico sky rvil


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Televisa really bohhers me. 

Right now, Dish Mexico is promoting its packages with OTA Televisa digital signals. Dish Mexico has tried to negotiate with Televisa to directly carry its programming through the satellite, but Televisa is freezing Dish Mexico out, just as it did DirecTV years ago (DirecTV had to leave the Mexican market as a result).

What has Televisa done that bothers me? It's reducing the strength of its digital signals, so that the OTA antenna installed by the Dish contractors can no longer pick up the Televisa signal in certain areas.

What has the government done about this? Nothing. Calderon is a RightWing Autocrat, and he needs Televisa's news operations to go after his political opponents.


----------



## Aransay

rpeorts of a enw chanel calld viva at ch 505 beign uplodes (not abel)

psle somopn with fta scan i la if eth is any chaneg inteh 6 hd chanel test in advance thx


----------



## Aransay

quetzat 1 news 

ernesto vargas of dish emxico told taht they where weaks away of hming quezat 1 to 77 west jsut ened to solve soem admintrtive iusses

He syas taht with q1 eue main fous would be hd , teeling a cpacity of 150 hd channnels (njo teclear thsi info)


----------



## P Smith

We will check the claimed capacity soon. Let us know when it will be parked at 77W.


----------



## Aransay

sure w this has ben nightmere the mso wit for a satelite ver


----------

